# Shadybug lofts New Loft



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the beginning of my new loft 2 1/2 days work


----------



## c.hert

Wonderful progress you made--your a working person--looks beautiful--in a week you will have it finished...c.hert


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Wow, you're actually building a bigger one! Can't wait to see the finished loft!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Yes it is 8x6 thats all the yard my wife would give me LOL. Im going to get the outside done for now untill i make some more money to finish the inside and the averary on the side I will post picks as i go


----------



## Skyeking

Very nice looking.

What is the pitch of the roof? The steeper the better.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Yes it is 8x6 thats all the yard my wife would give me LOL. Im going to get the outside done for now untill i make some more money to finish the inside and the averary on the side I will post picks as i go


If i had it my way my whole backyard would be my loft!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Trees Gray said:


> Very nice looking.
> 
> What is the pitch of the roof? The steeper the better.


I know its not a lot 10 degrees I didnt want it to high and I want to walk the whole loft standing up There will be a raised slatted floor in it which will make less head room


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I dug 2 1/2' holes and filled them with cement to set the blocks on so it wouldnt raise when the ground freezes That was most of the time spent so far and digging out the bank behind it. There is a old utility shed 3' in front of the loft which i will replace and move further away next year. Its 25 years old and falling apart.


----------



## drifter

If only I had your carpentry skills.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

grifter said:


> If only I had your carpentry skills.


I wish i had more carpentry skills. If you didnt notice in the picture. I built 4 8' walls for a 8x6 building LOL. I dont know what happened but It was a long day and it was hot. So I had to cut them down before I could install them. I think most folks could build a nice loft. The most important thing is to take your time and plan out each step. On the first loft sometimes there were days went by without doing a thing because i didnt know what I wanted to do next and I would rather do nothing than do something wrong.


----------



## Jeff Ward

Looking really good, can't wait to start myself. I really don't have any carpentry skills either, slow and steady. My buddy says that if my name and handy are mentioned in the same sentence, it just means that I'm near by....LOL. Looking forward to following your progress and stealing all of your ideas....

Take care...


----------



## Frank-NC

great job so far, let us know how it turns out. thx for the pics


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Its under roof now. Im going to put the sidding on this weekend. I have 5 days off. I work 10 days on and 4 off and am taking a vacation day tues to work on It. I will post pics some time this weekend when I get futher along. Im trying to figure what to do to get light into the loft They want 100 dollars for windows I think I can make something cheeper than that. Remember I have no plans just building as i go along.I have a few things in my head that I want but thats It. Two thing I do want is a 2' walkway so I can stand and look at the birds witout being in with them and I can open the door for air and I want the back of the nest boxes to face that walkway with doors so i can look at the babies from there.


----------



## Covenant Loft

*More lighy*



Shadybug Lofts said:


> Im trying to figure what to do to get light into the loft They want 100 dollars for windows I think I can make something cheeper than that.


Maybe a sheet of translucent roofing, that will certainly let plenty of light in. I wish I used it on mine. I had it on the lofts at my old house and it was great for light.

Walter


----------



## Jeff Ward

Hey, maybe you can steal one of my ideas before I take all of yours, I'm thinking about a Clerestory Shed design, google it and see what you think. It's more work for sure but it certainly looks like you're up for it!!!! I think the windows at the top facing south would let a lot of light in... and it looks cool as well. If you don't build it first I'm gonna.... try this link.

Take care... 

www.scdltd.com/.../building-a-clerestory-shed


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Covenant Loft said:


> Maybe a sheet of translucent roofing, that will certainly let plenty of light in. I wish I used it on mine. I had it on the lofts at my old house and it was great for light.
> 
> Walter


I think I figured what to do you will see soon


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Jeff Ward said:


> Hey, maybe you can steal one of my ideas before I take all of yours, I'm thinking about a Clerestory Shed design, google it and see what you think. It's more work for sure but it certainly looks like you're up for it!!!! I think the windows at the top facing south would let a lot of light in... and it looks cool as well. If you don't build it first I'm gonna.... try this link.
> 
> Take care...
> 
> www.scdltd.com/.../building-a-clerestory-shed[/QUOTE
> The link doesnt work here. I got mine past where i can change it so that idea you can have im sure it will be cool. man building material are way higher than when i built the last one. My ideas are here for the taking I have so many im going to need a bigger head to store them in LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Jeff Ward said:


> Hey, maybe you can steal one of my ideas before I take all of yours, I'm thinking about a Clerestory Shed design, google it and see what you think. It's more work for sure but it certainly looks like you're up for it!!!! I think the windows at the top facing south would let a lot of light in... and it looks cool as well. If you don't build it first I'm gonna.... try this link.
> 
> Take care...
> 
> www.scdltd.com/.../building-a-clerestory-shed


I saw that design I thought of that but how do you catch your birds in that high part You should keep them low to catch the birds. Just a thought .They sure could fly around in there.


----------



## blackknight01

i just wanna say what a lovely tape masure .lol


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Heres more progress


----------



## Jeff Ward

I'd just put dowel panels on the ceiling (bottom of the roof trusses) so the light would get through and the birds won't sit on them.... maybe... ?? Time will tell I guess.... LOL. Looks like you've got a great start there Shadybug....

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

A good weekend


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I have some touch up painting to do and some more trim on the back. Then I will start putting on the roof. It will be the same as the other loft It going to rain here so I will be able to rest for the next couple days. This is where the slatted floor will set


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

One of my new birds


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Another one


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Lookin' nice bro! Keep it going!


----------



## alienbaby

Wow, it looks great!! Bet your pigeons will be *ve-ry* happy!


----------



## Frank-NC

yes indeed it does look great , wish i had better carpentry skills , all my lofts turn out crooked or sideways some. might help if i used a tape measure and level huh lol


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Frank-NC said:


> yes indeed it does look great , wish i had better carpentry skills , all my lofts turn out crooked or sideways some. might help if i used a tape measure and level huh lol


I use a chopsaw, tablesaw, level, rule, hammer, drill and I use them. LOL and dont forget measure twice cut once


----------



## Jeff Ward

Look'n good Shadybug!! I've sold my old loft (4X6X4 just way to small) and bought some lumber to get started. I'm gonna start leveling up the lot today.... exciting!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Im having a blast building mine I like to think about what im going to do next I think im going to split the door so i can open the top half in the summer for more air flow I will be able to do it because the hallway will be between the door and the birds. Everone must be building not much action here. LOL


----------



## Jeff Ward

That's a great idea... okay, I may steal that.... slow going on this end. I've got the blocks in the ground... we get 3 1/2 - 4 feet of frost so I've gotta gravel every post in the ground. Chat soon... take care....


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I have the door almost done I did split it but i killed 2 birds with one stone so to speak I made the center of both doors plexiglass to let light in now I don't have to put a window in and loose wall space for perches and things I will show everyone a new type feeder I invented the last 2 days. It just came to me while I was feeding my birds and in 24 hours it was a reality. I just finished it tonight


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Bottom half of my door


----------



## yopigeonguy

looking good! keep up the good work!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got my door and trim done hope to have pics soon. I love this new door.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I thought I would get my roof done but it been raining for 2 days now I did get it all done but the cap. I hope to finish it tomorrow. Then on to the aviary.


----------



## blackknight01

i measure once and cut twice lol.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

blackknight01 said:


> i measure once and cut twice lol.


Nice site I will check it out better later i have to go to work now.


----------



## c.hert

Shadybug Lofts: Was that wooden door you bought and squared out or did you do it from scratch because I want one like that and I am going to attach wire (inside door) to separate two areas of my loft when I enlarge it sometime in June...I was thinking of some kind of a sliding door cut out like that and wired to keep the air flow going and certain birds out at the same time..If you did it from scratch--what kind of lumber did you use? Can't wait to see the feeder.....c.hert


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

c.hert said:


> Shadybug Lofts: Was that wooden door you bought and squared out or did you do it from scratch because I want one like that and I am going to attach wire (inside door) to separate two areas of my loft when I enlarge it sometime in June...I was thinking of some kind of a sliding door cut out like that and wired to keep the air flow going and certain birds out at the same time..If you did it from scratch--what kind of lumber did you use? Can't wait to see the feeder.....c.hert


 The door is 2x4s cut on 45 degrees Then I ran the inside on the table saw in about 2" to accept the Plexiglas. If you use wire just the thickness of the blade will be enough. Nail them together on the edges. Staple the wire in the notch you made with the saw then put 3/4"x 31/2 strip on top of that but use square end that will lap over the 45 degree this will make the corners strong. If you don't understand all that let me know and I will try again. I should have pics tomorrow of it finished Its been raining so can't take pics. Gary


----------



## c.hert

Thats good information and its complicated for me but not for my carpenter so I will give him a print of the information.. Home depot does have those 24 inch sliders that I might use but I wonder if they could be hollow out for someone told me that they are not solid doors and I don't quite know the answer to that and are they "air" in the middle of the door or something? My carpenter is out of town but he will be back sometime in June and I will start enlarging my loft for handicapped pigeons...Thanks for the details...c.hert


----------



## Kalkbl

Are you following a set of plans or is this your design? Very nice loft.

I am just getting started and built a very small loft like 3x3, and only have 7 birds as of now. But it is terrible to reach in and try and clean it.

I like the looks of the red rose starter loft but, The plans look weak, Only 2x4 on the floor and no real bracing on the walls. I see they are trying to make it light and portable, But I live in NJ and have the winter and dampness to deal with.

I was going to use a wooden shed that was 6x8 but read on here that they do not make good lofts due to poor ventilation.

Trying to find a nice loft around the 4x8 or 6x8 size that I can do for around thousand or less. Thanks

I can already see from your work that you have probably broke the 1k mark.
Again great work look forward to more pics.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

c.hert said:


> That's good information and its complicated for me but not for my carpenter so I will give him a print of the information.. Home depot does have those 24 inch sliders that I might use but I wonder if they could be hollow out for someone told me that they are not solid doors and I don't quite know the answer to that and are they "air" in the middle of the door or something? My carpenter is out of town but he will be back sometime in June and I will start enlarging my loft for handicapped pigeons...Thanks for the details...c.hert


Yes some doors are hollow inside. I cut 8 off for my house once and had to replace the bottom piece of wood in all of them It was a pain. There is just a 2" piece of wood around the edge and the door front and back glued to that.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Kalkbl said:


> Are you following a set of plans or is this your design? Very nice loft.
> 
> I am just getting started and built a very small loft like 3x3, and only have 7 birds as of now. But it is terrible to reach in and try and clean it.
> 
> I like the looks of the red rose starter loft but, The plans look weak, Only 2x4 on the floor and no real bracing on the walls. I see they are trying to make it light and portable, But I live in NJ and have the winter and dampness to deal with.
> 
> I was going to use a wooden shed that was 6x8 but read on here that they do not make good lofts due to poor ventilation.
> 
> Trying to find a nice loft around the 4x8 or 6x8 size that I can do for around thousand or less. Thanks
> 
> I can already see from your work that you have probably broke the 1k mark.
> Again great work look forward to more pics.


 I you look at my first loft it is a modified red rose loft there is no studs in it but you have to use at 5/8 or 3/4 plywood 3/8 plywood is to thin. My new one is 3/8 sides but I have studed walls, You could use a shed you just have to put vents in.


----------



## c.hert

Thanks for that information for tomorrow I am going to Lowe"s and Home Depot to buy some supplies........Thanks......I won't be buying that kind of a door for I need something to attached wire on and I really need a bottom--Thanks again...c.hert


----------



## Kalkbl

You are about 4 hrs west of me, Where would I see your first loft? do you have a website or is it in a different post


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Its here Its title is shadybug lofts shadybug loft add ons shadybug lofts back


----------



## First To Hatch

c.hert said:


> Thanks for that information for tomorrow I am going to Lowe"s and Home Depot to buy some supplies........Thanks......I won't be buying that kind of a door for I need something to attached wire on and I really need a bottom--Thanks again...c.hert


c.hert if you built your first loft a long time ago, you'll be extremely surprised at the cost of things such as lumber... my 12 x 10 loft is going to end up costing me like $1,000, hopefully I won't loose my job and keep getting that weekly pay check!


----------



## c.hert

First to Hatch: Thanks for the warning about how expensive this is going to be and since over the years I did it little by little now when I buy supplies for this trip of enlarging the loft I am sure like you say: I"ll be surprised at the cost of things and I am sure that I will be and cry all the way home...but like you it is something that I want to do...so we will all be broke together...Can't wait to see your loft and can't wait to see my new addition--so we will keep busy and busy and busy....Good to hear from you again..your friend c.hert


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Heres my new door and roof


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

More


----------



## c.hert

What do you use for venelation in your new loft and to me it looks kinda hot in temperature? c.hert


----------



## Jeff Ward

Great Job Shadybug, I've finally gotten started, I'm gonna try to upload some pics.... Take care and have fun building.... looks like you're close to being done??!!


----------



## Kalkbl

Looking great. I wish I knew how to build better.
That is why I am doing a starter Loft.

That door is the coolest, I don't think I can pull that off in a red rose design. Only has 1x4 framing and thin walls. Maybe I can just frame the door in 2X3 to support something like yours.

I am trying to get some ideas for how or if to divide my loft for nesting boxes. Or just have one big section with both the perches and boxes together.

Wish I had more money.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Jeff Ward said:


> Great Job Shadybug, I've finally gotten started, I'm gonna try to upload some pics.... Take care and have fun building.... looks like you're close to being done??!!



I have a long way to go yet. Next I have to put a 6' wide by 60" by 6' high aviery with a roof over it on the side showing in the picture


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Kalkbl said:


> Looking great. I wish I knew how to build better.
> That is why I am doing a starter Loft.
> 
> That door is the coolest, I don't think I can pull that off in a red rose design. Only has 1x4 framing and thin walls. Maybe I can just frame the door in 2X3 to support something like yours.
> 
> I am trying to get some ideas for how or if to divide my loft for nesting boxes. Or just have one big section with both the perches and boxes together.
> 
> Wish I had more money.


I will post my covers that I have been using in the winter for all you guys and gals with red rose lofts. I have to take some pics tomorrow then I will post them. You will love these. Kalkbl you can use any type door just beef up the frame with 2x4 s


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Hers the start of the aviery


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

More










I'm trying to build this so I can put the wire on the inside so there is nowhere the birds can sit but on the perches plus it is using up all the small pieces of wood


----------



## Kalkbl

That is a big one. You could call it a flight pen almost.
Are you going to roof it to match the Loft?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Yes the roof will match as soon as I get enough money to buy it LOL


----------



## Guest

Shadybug Lofts said:


> More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to build this so I can put the wire on the inside so there is nowhere the birds can sit but on the perches plus it is using up all the small pieces of wood


 you will find that no matter what you do the birds will find a way to poop in all the wrong places no matter what you do lol ... your doing a great job there and its looking great


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks. Yea I know. But I think the outside looks a lot cleaner when the wire is on the inside and you don't see the wire edges and the staples


----------



## Guest

you can easily cap the outside areas where the wire is attached as well, just a thought


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Everyone Do you think I should stain the aviary or leave It weather naturally .


----------



## Matt Bell

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Everyone Do you think I should stain the aviary or leave It weather naturally .


I would stain it or at least linseed oil/weather protect it.


----------



## Covenant Loft

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Everyone Do you think I should stain the aviary or leave It weather naturally .


I would stain it with a solid color stain. The trouble with pressure treated wood that is allowed to weather is even though it may not rot, it will crack, split, twist, ect. ect. .

For any of my loft projects I go to Sherwin Williams paint store and go through their mis-tint pile and pick up gallons for a buck apiece.

If you're looking for stain go with they're Woodscapes or deckscapes.

Walter <><


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Covenant Loft said:


> I would stain it with a solid color stain. The trouble with pressure treated wood that is allowed to weather is even though it may not rot, it will crack, split, twist, ect. ect. .
> 
> For any of my loft projects I go to Sherwin Williams paint store and go through their mis-tint pile and pick up gallons for a buck apiece.
> 
> If you're looking for stain go with they're Woodscapes or deckscapes.
> 
> Walter <><



Ok Thanks we have a sherwin williams store near use


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The framing is finally done I went and got the roof sheets, stain today. A guy at work give me a discount card I had to use it by Sunday.



















I'm going to move that old shed further away from the front of the loft or replace it next spring


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I couldn't paint today because of the rain. The rain will be gone tomorrow and its going to be cooler. I got mahogany stain dark brown I m not sure it will look good. I guess I will find out.


----------



## Andyfitz

when you are done with your feel free to come build my first loft for me. J/k hope you get some dry weather to paint it


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I know one thing there a lot of work. I did get 25 dowels for 40 cents each that I need to make the slated floor that's about a third of the price at a store and some glass for free for the windows at a yard sale Saturday.


----------



## First To Hatch

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I know one thing there a lot of work. I did get 25 dowels for 40 cents each that I need to make the slated floor that's about a third of the price at a store and some glass for free for the windows at a yard sale Saturday.


Nice deal, I saw some at BARGAIN outlet and they were .70 wish I could get em for that price I might have to stick with wire.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I'm scared to add up what I have in this thing so far and I'm a long way from done. I still have wire to buy build nest boxes and perches and the slated floors. and the attic fan too. But I know it will be well worth it in the end.


----------



## First To Hatch

Yea, I've found that it works better when working with multiple paychecks so you can't keep track lol. Otherwise if i had like 1,000$ I would probably know how much I've spent. I gotta figure out the ventilation a bit more though, and I'm wondering if I should put fans in and maybe those brooder lights for heat in the winter, I know they can handle the winter but I bet they'd enjoy some sort of heat.


----------



## Kalkbl

Is the fan just to turn over the air for you to enter the loft? Or do you feel you will need it do get the proper amount of ventilation to make the loft healthy?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I want to exhaust the air when I enter. I think its better for your health I where a mask in mine now but that's a pain. It will also have a thermostat on it so it will come on when it gets to the temp I set it at. It will be a attic fan with a built-in thermostat. I painted the aviery today here's a pic now i can put the roof on.


----------



## Kalkbl

Looks good, I will not have power out to mine. I guess that is why I went with the 4 inch ridge vent


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Do what i do I wire everything inside and run a heavy extension to the socket on my house I just got one of those waterproof covers that covers the plug I just have to move it when i mow.


----------



## Kalkbl

Do they make a small enough Fan? The ones that are meant for a house would suck a bird right off it's Perch. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

LOL They have 2 sizes at Lowe's the smallest is will screw on 16" 1/2 center studs I want it to exhaust fast so I don't have to wait to enter. but I would be bad to suck my birds into it .That is why I will build a box around it with wire over it. I was in a loft that had them in every room The air was so fresh in there It was like being outside that's what gave me the idea.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Finally got the roof done.


----------



## Action

*Very nice*

Looks very nice.
Jack


----------



## Kalkbl

Coming along nicely.
Is your small loft going to be a breeder loft now, Or is everything going into the new loft?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The new loft is going to be the breeder loft and the old one I will fly out of. The problem I have now its hard to get the right birds out into the aviery to release them because I have some birds I cant release. So all the birds in the old loft I will be able to fly so I can just open it up and let them out.


----------



## alienbaby

Hi Shadybug Lofts! 

I've been following your thread with interest. I'm planning on building a new loft this year so I keep writing down all the tips and good info this thread provides. Your loft looks pretty amazing! 

I have a couple of questions, if you have time to answer.
-What kind of paint did you use on the outside? Solid stain or regular paint? I really love the earthy color and the way it looks. 
-What kind of metal roofing did you use? Is there a special name for it? 

Thanks for your help. These probably seem like silly questions! But since I'm definitely _not_ skilled with construction, everything I've been learning is completely new to me!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The roof is Ondura from Lowe's. Its not metal. You an get It in 8 colors gray,black,white,green,blue,red,brown,tan. I do not know if you can get it in Canada.
The paint is Valspar severe weather flat acrylic latex exterior Smoky olive The mixing no is 102-2Y15,107-2Y31,113-6Y38. The aviery is Olympic wood protector deck fence and siding stain acrylic latex solid color 101-3Y40,109-1Y12,115-3Y8. If you have any other questions feel free to ask. I will help you in any way I can. Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The door is on. The hinges are spring loaded so the door will never be left open. I got 4 pairs at a yard sale for 50 cents each. I'm ready for the wire now I really want to use 1x1 but every one says its not a good idea. I think you would be able to see the birds better.










The vent outside










The opening for the birds to enter the aviery


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the inside vent
There will be another on go in


----------



## Jeff Ward

Your loft is looking great... I hope to post some new pics our build soon, shingles are on and I've starting on the inside, still need a door though!!!! Not in a great hurry at this point, picking away and hoping the money tree keeps providiing!!! 

Cheers...


----------



## alienbaby

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The roof is Ondura from Lowe's. Its not metal. You an get It in 8 colors gray,black,white,green,blue,red,brown,tan. I do not know if you can get it in Canada.
> The paint is Valspar severe weather flat acrylic latex exterior Smoky olive The mixing no is 102-2Y15,107-2Y31,113-6Y38. The aviery is Olympic wood protector deck fence and siding stain acrylic latex solid color 101-3Y40,109-1Y12,115-3Y8. If you have any other questions feel free to ask. I will help you in any way I can. Gary


*Thank you!!*

I didn't even realize the roof wasn't metal! D'oh! Could've fooled me.  I will have to make some phone calls tomorrow to see if it's available here.

That's very kind of you to offer your help in answering my questions-- be careful, I just might take you up on that. lol!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Jeff Ward said:


> Your loft is looking great... I hope to post some new pics our build soon, shingles are on and I've starting on the inside, still need a door though!!!! Not in a great hurry at this point, picking away and hoping the money tree keeps providing!!!
> 
> Cheers...


My money tree is wilting LOL. I actually have a real money tree. It never give me a dime. I bought it for my wife shes still broke too. LOL I have the wood to frame up the inside and another vent to install until I need more money. The only thing I should need is the wire and the strips to make the slated floor and the fan. Can't wait to see more of yours. I think its a cool looking loft. Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

alienbaby said:


> *Thank you!!*
> 
> I didn't even realize the roof wasn't metal! D'oh! Could've fooled me.  I will have to make some phone calls tomorrow to see if it's available here.
> 
> That's very kind of you to offer your help in answering my questions-- be careful, I just might take you up on that. lol!


I will help if I can. Gary


----------



## maniac

Shadybug ... Don't take this as a rap. I think your carpentry and design skills are amazing, I wish I had half your skills.

I was looking at the pic of the aviary. Perhaps it's the angle at which it was taken or my eye perception but it looks " chunky", perhaps too solid or overbuilt. I guess I am trying to convey my impression to you that it looks strong enough to hold a tiger rather than some petite pigeons.

Hope you don't mind my input.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Your right Two reasons it that way. I want to put the wire on the inside and to get a shelf for the bottom and a smooth surface on the inside for the wire it had to have 3 boards on the bottom and 2 on the sides I dont want any horizontal boards on the inside for the birds to sit on. I dont want to clean any more poop than I have to so I plan for it ahead of time they will only have the perches to sit on, and the other reason if you have ever seen treated lumber twist up after you build something I hope to eliminate that. In my mind there is a reason for everything I do, and you never know when I may want to give up pigeons and get a tiger or two. LOL


----------



## Guest

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Your right Two reasons it that way. I want to put the wire on the inside and to get a shelf for the bottom and a smooth surface on the inside for the wire it had to have 3 boards on the bottom and 2 on the sides I dont want any horizontal boards on the inside for the birds to sit on. I dont want to clean any more poop than I have to so I plan for it ahead of time they will only have the perches to sit on, and the other reason if you have ever seen treated lumber twist up after you build something I hope to eliminate that. In my mind there is a reason for everything I do, and you never know when I may want to give up pigeons and get a tiger or two. LOL


the 1" by 1s" dont twist up that bad if you you space them just right, though I do agree the corners and base do better with the 2"x4"s for struture purposes... all my fly pens are made up of 1"x1"s and 2"x3"s to keep them lighter thou


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Some times I do overkill things but I have never regretted it.


----------



## Guest

Shadybug Lofts said:


> This is the inside vent
> There will be another on go in


shady how much do those vents you bought costs and are you planning on putting your fans in front of them for your exhaust purposes ??


----------



## ezemaxima

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The vent outside


Make sure to cover the opening with a screen to prevent critters/ pests from coming in your loft.


----------



## Kalkbl

No such thing as overkill< Ha.
Build it right once and you wont have to build it again.

I am also waiting to see the fan set up. You have to cut the beautiful roof open to stick a fan on top?

How many of those vents? Do you think you will have enough ventilation,
Still looks a little to closed up to me, But I can not see the other walls that may have vents too.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

ezemaxima said:


> Make sure to cover the opening with a screen to prevent critters/ pests from coming in your loft.


It is covered see the screen in the inside pic Thats why I wanted to use them the sceen is built in the unit.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Kalkbl said:


> No such thing as overkill< Ha.
> Build it right once and you wont have to build it again.
> 
> I am also waiting to see the fan set up. You have to cut the beautiful roof open to stick a fan on top?
> 
> How many of those vents? Do you think you will have enough ventilation,
> Still looks a little to closed up to me, But I can not see the other walls that may have vents too.


I have the 4" roof vent. 2 of the black vents. The opening for the birds to enter the aviery and the door or the top half of the door remember I am going to have a 2' halway between the door and the birds so I can leave the door open if I wish. And Im going to put a window in beside the door which will be right across from the nest boxes which will have doors and screens to open from the hallway. The window will open to and will give the birds a lot of light in the nest boxes.


----------



## Pip Logan

Wow, Man that is a nice loft!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Pip Logan said:


> Wow, Man that is a nice loft!


 Thanks yours is nice too you don't see very many metal sided ones.


----------



## Kalkbl

I forgot about the hallway and being able to leave the door open.

Top notch.. Your lofts have a lot of class.
I have used many of your ideas and have saved me a lot of time


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Good I'm glade that's why I post so much so people can use my ideas. I'm actually trying to make the most user friendly loft of its size 6x8. I want to see if it can be done I haven't seen many that small with a 8' long hallway although i wont have much room at 2' wide but I'm only a foot wide so it should work. LOL I can't wait to finish the inside to show every one but there is so much work and its so hot out in there. I cant work very long at a time getting old you know. When you get that thing finished I want to see more pics Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Does anyone know where this sight originates from just wondering the time is 4 hour difference here.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I finished my drop trap and put it back on the other loft today but I had to come to work so I will post a pic tomorrow but I don't see any way they can get out of this one.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I think I found what I'm going to use on the aviary floor I have a couple closet shelves left from when I built the addition on my house. They are covered with a plastic coating I will just cut the front edge off with bolt cutters and they will lay flat and 4 will fit perfectly in my area.


----------



## Guest

ezemaxima said:


> Make sure to cover the opening with a screen to prevent critters/ pests from coming in your loft.


still curious as to how much these vents cost ???


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

LokotaLoft said:


> still curious as to how much these vents cost ???


They have tin ones but they were real thin and I think they would bend easy like if you bumped them with a mower or something so I went with the plastic ones. They will take a good bump if it happens. They were 7 dollars each at Lowe's.They are roof vents but will work on the sides just put the slanted side up to run water off. I just put roof sealer in a tube under the edge of them and used roofing nails to hold them in place.


----------



## Guest

Shadybug Lofts said:


> They have tin ones but they were real thin and I think they would bend easy like if you bumped them with a mower or something so I went with the plastic ones. They will take a good bump if it happens. They were 7 dollars each at Lowe's.They are roof vents but will work on the sides just put the slanted side up to run water off. I just put roof sealer in a tube under the edge of them and used roofing nails to hold them in place.


 at that price im going to have to look into them myself as I have been wanting to add a few more vents to my loft as well so thanks for the info , keep up the great thread ,always looking forward to new ideas


----------



## First To Hatch

A 2 foot hallway shouldn't be bad, I'm either going to have a 2 foot hallway or a 2 1/2 foot hallway.


----------



## alienbaby

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Does anyone know where this sight originates from just wondering the time is 4 hour difference here.


Ooh, a question I can answer! 

Well, after I saw your post checked out the time as it appears to me and it showed up as one hour behind. Figured out how to fix it. 

Go to the *User CP*, then look for *Settings and Options* on the right-hand side, then Click on *Edit Options*.

There's a section called *Date and Time Options* where you can choose your correct Time Zone. 

I chose the right one but it was still an hour behind, so I selected DST Correction Option _"DST corrections always on"_ and it solved the problem for me.

Hope it works for you, too.


----------



## alienbaby

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I haven't seen many that small with a 8' long hallway although i wont have much room at 2' wide but I'm only a foot wide so it should work. LOL I can't wait to finish the inside to show every one Gary


I'm definitely looking forward to seeing the inside when it's done! 
I'm trying to picture the hallway in my head but it'll be cool to see the pics because I'm sure the real thing will be so much better than my poor imagination. LOL!  

I want to build 6x8 loft too, so it's been really nice to see how you've progressed since you first started and to have your pics as a kind of "guide" to my own project.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

alienbaby said:


> Ooh, a question I can answer!
> 
> Well, after I saw your post checked out the time as it appears to me and it showed up as one hour behind. Figured out how to fix it.
> 
> Go to the *User CP*, then look for *Settings and Options* on the right-hand side, then Click on *Edit Options*.
> 
> There's a section called *Date and Time Options* where you can choose your correct Time Zone.
> 
> I chose the right one but it was still an hour behind, so I selected DST Correction Option _"DST corrections always on"_ and it solved the problem for me.
> 
> Hope it works for you, too.


Thanks I will try It


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got my aviary floor today. I will take them to work and cut them to size and install them in the morning.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I changed the time and it worked. Thanks Alienbaby.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I installed part of my aviary floor today using Rubbermaid closet shelving.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I finally finished my aviary floor what do you think. It took some time to figure out how to utilize those shelves. I left the fronts on for strength and covered the seems so no poop will get in the wire and joist that's hard to clean. I learned that from my other loft I may put this shelving in my other loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

My best flyer and the first bird I ever hatched so far he always comes home. His name is UNO


----------



## First To Hatch

Interesting aviary. From raising other types of birds I've learned that I don't like pulling out the trays and scraping it in the middle of the winter thats why I'll be having a wooden aviary floor, I'd rather just scrape poop into a bag then have to pull something out and then drag it somewhere to scrape.


----------



## Matt Bell

That aviary floor looks sharp, I like it!


----------



## spirit wings

nice! now it just needs some birds pooping in there!...lol..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

First To Hatch said:


> Interesting aviary. From raising other types of birds I've learned that I don't like pulling out the trays and scraping it in the middle of the winter that's why I'll be having a wooden aviary floor, I'd rather just scrape poop into a bag then have to pull something out and then drag it somewhere to scrape.


I dont plan on scraping anything in the aviary. I'm just going to wash it with a power washer when ever it needs it. In the winter I should be able to take a stiff brush with a handle to it.


----------



## spirit wings

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I dont plan on scraping anything in the aviary. I'm just going to wash it with a power washer when ever it needs it. In the winter I should be able to take a stiff brush with a handle to it.


my house doves have a cage bottom like that and a good stiff brush works fine, not hard to do at all.


----------



## garacari

Looks fantastic!


----------



## First To Hatch

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I dont plan on scraping anything in the aviary. I'm just going to wash it with a power washer when ever it needs it. In the winter I should be able to take a stiff brush with a handle to it.


But its just guna drop down and stay there thats smelly and unattractive


----------



## Jaysen

It is easier to shovel than scrape. Just a little sand makes clean up very easy.


----------



## spirit wings

First To Hatch said:


> So its just guna drop down and stay there? Thats smelly and unattractive in the end.


it's called compost, it turns to dirt and you can use it in your garden...lol.. if it gets too smelly they can rake it out and spread it on the grass, good for that too.


----------



## First To Hatch

Jaysen said:


> It is easier to shovel than scrape. Just a little sand makes clean up very easy.


Well I guess this is why you build lofts you build them like you want em! lol


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

spirit wings said:


> my house doves have a cage bottom like that and a good stiff brush works fine, not hard to do at all.


My old loft I brush the aviary screen floor but its hard to get the poop off where the wire crosses the boards. I solved that problem with the strips.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

spirit wings said:


> it's called compost, it turns to dirt and you can use it in your garden...lol.. if it gets too smelly they can rake it out and spread it on the grass, good for that too.


I dont have a lot of birds so its not a problem. Is been 3 years and you can't see any poop under my old aviary and I never touch it the rain just washes it down in the grass.


----------



## randymcone

Will those shelves hold your weight? Can you walk in the aviary?


----------



## alienbaby

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I finally finished my aviary floor what do you think. It took some time to figure out how to utilize those shelves.


Wow, it looks awesome! _*thumbs up*_ Nice work!

When you said Rubbermaid shelving I was looking forward to seeing the results since I've never heard of it being done before. 

UNO is one gorgeous bird, too.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

randymcone said:


> Will those shelves hold your weight? Can you walk in the aviary?


No That's why I used them there. I don't plan on walking in there and if I do I can walk on the cross pieces. They would not work inside a loft. They are metal coated with rubber. There a lot stronger than plain wire


----------



## Guest

Shadybug Lofts said:


> My best flyer and the first bird I ever hatched so far he always comes home. His name is UNO


love the uno lol he looks like a great little buddy to me  I have a few that I consider close friends like that


----------



## Guest

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I finally finished my aviary floor what do you think. It took some time to figure out how to utilize those shelves. I left the fronts on for strength and covered the seems so no poop will get in the wire and joist that's hard to clean. I learned that from my other loft I may put this shelving in my other loft.


I just use the 1/2 inch by 1/2 inch an power wash it too myself and yet to have a problem with poopage buildup lol but I figure to each their own  looks nice though


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

LokotaLoft said:


> love the uno lol he looks like a great little buddy to me  I have a few that I consider close friends like that


I was trying to get a pic of him going through the trap but my finger wasn't fast enough. LOL


----------



## Guest

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I was trying to get a pic of him going through the trap but my finger wasn't fast enough. LOL


i have a blue bar thats a close frend of mine too , his name is tucker and he rolls on his own terms and stands out in the flock because I cant get him to trap when I want him to , he is proceeded by a bird I held near and dear named Rocko that was eaten by a hawk .. sometimes following a human order isnt such a bad thing


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

LokotaLoft said:


> i have a blue bar thats a close frend of mine too , his name is tucker and he rolls on his own terms and stands out in the flock because I cant get him to trap when I want him to , he is proceeded by a bird I held near and dear named Rocko that was eaten by a hawk .. sometimes following a human order isnt such a bad thing


I don't race so I don't worry about them trapping fast. They just come home and go in the loft when they feel like it. Some of unos brothers and sisters I think have been eaten by hawks You can see them flying around the house almost every day. Last week was the first time I let them out this year and my first bird hatched this year disappeared the first day I let it out to train him.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Does anyone have an idea how to attach a long wooden perch from wire to wire without bending the wire 1/2" x 1" wire I want to put 2 perches in my aviary the full length and there's nothing to put them on but wire. I will post pics of the aviary with the wire on soon it done now. I finished it yesterday.


----------



## spirit wings

you may could try putting a large screw bolt (if that is what it is called..lol..) in the ends of the perch, and then use two metal washers to connect it and then a wing nut to fasten it to the wire? sort of like the end of a parrot perch you see at the pet store.


----------



## Kalkbl

That is exactly what I did, I used a 1/4 lag bolt and a fender washer on the inside and out side with the wire sandwiched in the middle. Used wooden hand railing for the perch.

I am sure you already thought of this but it is the only way I can think of at the moment


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I think that will work thanks. I though of making a flat hook on the ends and sliding it down on the wire but i thought it might break the wire.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here is the aviary all finished I have to put the 2 perches in next.













Here is the inside finished off with strips to cover all the wire edges.


----------



## blackknight01

hey did you use water paint? i need to find some paint for my loft what should i get?


----------



## ptras

*Paint*



blackknight01 said:


> hey did you use water paint? i need to find some paint for my loft what should i get?


I prefer water-based (latex) paint for my loft/coop. It doesn't have that awful lingering stink that you get from oil-based paint. Check out the paint department of your local Walmart. They often have "mis-tints" that they sell for half price. I can often get a gallon of exterior paint for around $6.00. Just make sure you choose Exterior paint rather than Interior.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Yes I used acrylic latex stain


----------



## ptras

*Hanging your perch*

You can always mount a couple of 2X4s hanging down from the upper frame, and then screw the perch into them so there is no weight on the wire screen.

If you must put it to the screen, put a small piece of exterior grade plywood outside the screen and screw through it into the ends of the perch. This will distribute the "load" over a larger area of screen.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I like that second idea. I think that's what i will do. Thanks Gary


----------



## ptras

If you really want to be sure that there isn't too much stress on the wire, you can staple the wire to the wood in multiple places (staple into the wood from inside the coop)...same staples that you would use to attach screen to the frame. You don't have to use exterior grade plywood. You can use any wood as long as you paint it or otherwise protect it from the weather.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thats a good idea to thanks


----------



## cbx1013

*Questions*

Shadybug:

Is the siding the plytonium? Also, you used plywood under the Ondura... what thickness/type? 

THX!

Don


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Not sure what the siding is its 3/8 thick and used for siding sheds and it was primed gray when i bought it the wood under the roof is just 1/2" sheeting plywood


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got some work done on the inside on Wednesday. The inside is framed up and the feeder is in place. I started on the nest boxes. I'm building them in place. I'm still trying to figure out how to do the doors on the nest boxes on the hallway side since I only have a 2' hallway. I want to be able to stand in front of them and open them. After I get it all done I'm going to spray the entire inside with stain before i put the wire on.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This was a lucky day for me. I went to our local pigeon show and got all the supplies I need for my new loft waterier, nest bowls, bands etc and didn't have to pay postage. Then I won the 50/50 raffle 75.00 so now I can by the attic fan I want and I also got a guy that just won in every class with type of birds i want to start showing to sell me some birds when my lofts done. Great day.


----------



## garacari

Shadybug Lofts said:


> This was a lucky day for me. I went to our local pigeon show and got all the supplies I need for my new loft waterier, nest bowls, bands etc and didn't have to pay postage. Then I won the 50/50 raffle 75.00 so now I can by the attic fan I want and I also got a guy that just won in every class with type of birds i want to start showing to sell me some birds when my lofts done. Great day.


Sounds like your lucky day!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is my step i got at a yard sale for 1.00. Its a camper step. I just took a can of paint and sprayed it. I put footers under it.


----------



## Wingsonfire

I really like those steps, they sure add to it


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

These are my nest box doors that will face the hallway


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the fan I bought with my club winnings.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I took a old window sash and made a nice window for my new loft for a few dollars.

The front.









The back where there will be wire stapled in place.









You can see the old sash in place.









Finished window. I will try to figure out a way to hold it open after i install it.


----------



## Guest

ShadyBug will you email me the drawing for this loft I would love to build me one my email is [email protected]


----------



## ptras

Shadybug Lofts said:


> These are my nest box doors that will face the hallway


Are those made from PT wood?


----------



## drifter

Where did you buy the attic fan, I need one like like that.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

grifter said:


> Where did you buy the attic fan, I need one like like that.


I got it at Lowes.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

S&C Lofts said:


> ShadyBug will you email me the drawing for this loft I would love to build me one my email is [email protected]


 I have no drawings Im building it as i go all the drawings are in my head. The only thing i have is the pics on the posts. If you look at all my posts it will probably show you more than a drawing. I'm still working on the inside.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

ptras said:


> Are those made from PT wood?


There just pine 2x3 cut down on a table saw Not preasure treated they will be inside there stained.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's the completed window less than 15.00 to make. It turned out better than I thought it would.

The closed window










First setting









Second setting









The latch will hold it in place so the wind will not blow it up and break the glass.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The inside


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You can see the started nest boxes through the window hole. They are see through nest boxes opened to the hallway which you can see in the second pic. Man it was tough to cut that hole for the window in my new building.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I put this window in the front so there would be plenty of air flow through the nest boxes in the hot summers and lots of light. The window is in the hallway so I won't lose any perch space. I hope light will shine through the boxes to the rest of the loft.


----------



## Aris

Love that Loft.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

nice loft, I wish I had you skillz


----------



## ptras

Shadybug Lofts said:


> There just pine 2x3 cut down on a table saw Not preasure treated they will be inside there stained.


Okay...must be the lighting. In that picture they had that greenish-yellowish tint that I expect to see on PT wood.


----------



## Guest

mmmm Im still not gettin why you need so many latches for the window 
just have the dooor with wiring and you should have penty of air flow thru that


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

One to hold it shut and 2 to hold it open to 2 different levels


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

ptras said:


> Okay...must be the lighting. In that picture they had that greenish-yellowish tint that I expect to see on PT wood.


 Its the same stain that i used on the slated floor and what all the inside will be.


----------



## Guest

Shadybug Lofts said:


> One to hold it shut and 2 to hold it open to 2 different levels


well if that works for you then Im sure it can only be a good thing


----------



## sreeshs

Execllent, thats a house rather than a loft  Would you be posting more on the nest boxes ?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

sreeshs said:


> Execllent, thats a house rather than a loft  Would you be posting more on the nest boxes ?


Yes as soon as i get them done. I have a 5 day weekend now so we will see how far i get. Gary


----------



## Kalkbl

Man Gary, That is looking great. You really have some attention to detail!
Maybe you will get some cool days to work. it has been too hot this summer


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Kalkbl said:


> Man Gary, That is looking great. You really have some attention to detail!
> Maybe you will get some cool days to work. it has been too hot this summer


Thanks. If it wouldn't be so hot here I would be done by now But a lot of the time i chose the couch over the loft I guess I'm getting old  Hows everthing been at your place?


----------



## cubanlofts

iam new here, it looks great, also, a little advice ,if u have a cold winter, ur gonna have cold air coming from the bottom, and ur babies may get sick, i recommend getting some thick plastic on the bottom, like a tray that will come off and cover the bottom as a seal, good for the winter, and all u have to do is just pull it out and shake it, no scraping, no shovels, nothing. iam building a huge loft next to my aviary, so i can get my ybs and start separating them from the breeders, will post pics later


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

cubanlofts said:


> iam new here, it looks great, also, a little advice ,if u have a cold winter, ur gonna have cold air coming from the bottom, and ur babies may get sick, i recommend getting some thick plastic on the bottom, like a tray that will come off and cover the bottom as a seal, good for the winter, and all u have to do is just pull it out and shake it, no scraping, no shovels, nothing. iam building a huge loft next to my aviary, so i can get my ybs and start separating them from the breeders, will post pics later


I put news paper down in my nest boxes and take paper nest bowels and cover them with newspaper and some masking tape around the top to keep the paper from tearing when the get in and out of it. Then when your done just role the paper up and strip the paper off the nest bowl and your ready to go again. I have tried everything and i think this is the best way. I dont breed in the winter so there will be no frozen babies. My lofts have air flowing through them no mater how cold it is it makes them tougher. Don't want any wimpy birds that can't take the cold.


----------



## Kalkbl

> Hows everthing been at your place?


Hot, And Tiring, Work has been really busy, And by the time i get home after being out all day, I stay in the AC rather than go out and finish trimming out the loft. 
Birds are doing well again for the moment and are flying good but will have to stop flying in a couple of weeks due to Hawks, they are getting pretty thick lately.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Kalkbl said:


> Hot, And Tiring, Work has been really busy, And by the time i get home after being out all day, I stay in the AC rather than go out and finish trimming out the loft.
> Birds are doing well again for the moment and are flying good but will have to stop flying in a couple of weeks due to Hawks, they are getting pretty thick lately.


Glade to here that your birds are good. I have to stop flying for a will dove season starts tomorrow i think. Im kinda liken that ac to. LOL


----------



## cubanlofts

*my birds*

this is a slide show of my birds
http://s1198.photobucket.com/home/cubanlofts/recentuploads?view=slideshow:D


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice birds that new addition will be nice and big


----------



## cubanlofts

ty, i have a long way to go, i am in no hurry, dont need it till next spring, really gonna leave the front completely open, i will post it when iam done, also gonna put 2 big skylights, and iam going to build the landing ramp in the front, like i used to have it in Cuba, gonna keep my breeders in there as is bigger than the other one next to ther aviary, also gonna use the rubber wood particle boars 2 by 10, not the treated wood, cause is toxic, thye 1s that are used in porches, the new stuff, is real easy to clean , and i can use water, them in the winter, i guess i can just let them be, they r pretty hardy, anyway, and as long as they have feed, they ll be k, going to put a double door, so no accidents with the fast 1s escaping, nevertheless, iam getting a tarp that will roll up and down on bad weather or real low temperatures, i ve being thinking about this project for 6 months, is gonna cost me, do, but it will be worth it.
i wont paY as much attention to detail like u do, gonna paint it kind of cream with red edging for easy viewing from above/ no way i can compete with ur detail.


----------



## Guest

cubanlofts said:


> ty, i have a long way to go, i am in no hurry, dont need it till next spring, really gonna leave the front completely open, i will post it when iam done, also gonna put 2 big skylights, and iam going to build the landing ramp in the front, like i used to have it in Cuba, gonna keep my breeders in there as is bigger than the other one next to ther aviary, also gonna use the rubber wood particle boars 2 by 10, not the treated wood, cause is toxic, thye 1s that are used in porches, the new stuff, is real easy to clean , and i can use water, them in the winter, i guess i can just let them be, they r pretty hardy, anyway, and as long as they have feed, they ll be k, going to put a double door, so no accidents with the fast 1s escaping, nevertheless, iam getting a tarp that will roll up and down on bad weather or real low temperatures, i ve being thinking about this project for 6 months, is gonna cost me, do, but it will be worth it.
> i wont paY as much attention to detail like u do, gonna paint it kind of cream with red edging for easy viewing from above/ no way i can compete with ur detail.


 your birds are looking great , love all the colors you got there makes for a very pretty flock and the addition to your loft will most likely be awesome as it really all comes down to the space you provide them in the end ..keep up the great work and thanks for sharing


----------



## cubanlofts

oh no, ty sir, u r the master builder here, we certainly can learn from u on craftmanship,
brace yourselfs people, hawk season is officially here.


----------



## spirit wings

Shadybug, are you building a pigeon loft or a work of art?.....


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

spirit wings said:


> Shadybug, are you building a pigeon loft or a work of art?.....


both...he has madd skillz


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

spirit wings said:


> Shadybug, are you building a pigeon loft or a work of art?.....


I'm building a pigeon loft. I'm part perfectionist and part idiot  What ever i do it has to be done to the best of my ability. I don't know why I guess its in my DNA. I hope to be done soon. I cant work on it my next weekend off I have to go to the beach again.


----------



## cubanlofts

oooooooooh so sad, u ve being force to go to the beach,


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

cubanlofts said:


> oooooooooh so sad, u ve being force to go to the beach,


I don't care for the beach i would rather be working on my loft. My wife loves the beach so i have to go LOL. We went last month but it got cut short because my daughters friend that went with us father was in a motorcycle accident and had his leg severed and a bunch of other stuff. It was bad they reattached his leg but it looks terrible.


----------



## cubanlofts

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I don't care for the beach i would rather be working on my loft. My wife loves the beach so i have to go LOL. We went last month but it got cut short because my daughters friend that went with us father was in a motorcycle accident and had his leg severed and a bunch of other stuff. It was bad they reattached his leg but it looks terrible.


 U can always say that u r sick, 
ps, thats why my wife dont want me to get a motorcycle, theres no defense if u fall.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary,
Sorry to hear that your daughter friends father was so badly hurt. It may look bad now but give him some time I'm sure it will work out.
I was the same way with my loft when I had them. Everything had to be perfect or at least the best I could do. I guess some people figure why bother its only for pigeons. Anyway can't wait to see the inside complete. All the best Greek Boy-Nick.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Gary,
> Sorry to hear that your daughter friends father was so badly hurt. It may look bad now but give him some time I'm sure it will work out.
> I was the same way with my loft when I had them. Everything had to be perfect or at least the best I could do. I guess some people figure why bother its only for pigeons. Anyway can't wait to see the inside complete. All the best Greek Boy-Nick.


Thanks he's at rehab now for his leg but he's doing better. I think it will be a long road ahead for him. I used to ride I quit when i stopped being afraid of it. He road for 30 years without an accident. Back to the loft I hope to have it done soon I have another coat of stain to put on tomorrow then i can put the doors on the nest boxes install the fan and the last vent.This loft is all about air flow. I will be able to flow air from any direction i chose.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary,
I'm glad to hear you say this loft is all about air flow. Proper ventilation is probably one of the most important things we can do to keep our birds in the best of health possible.
Done properly it brings your birds in top form. So much so you will notice the difference in their appearence and all around behavior. They will have more life and show it, and rest will be more complete. You sound like you did a good amount of reading and research. Keep it up it looks well thought out. Good luck to you and your daughters friends father. 
Nick.-Greek Boy


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

My job allows me to be on here probably 6 out of 8 hours so I do a lot of reading and posting.  Gary


----------



## Guest

Shadybug Lofts said:


> My job allows me to be on here probably 6 out of 8 hours so I do a lot of reading and posting.  Gary


I like all your ideas posted here it always makes me think of what I can add to my loft so keep up the great work that you do especially in the loft building section..its alwats welcomed by me and my small mind lol thanks


----------



## cbx1013

Shady:

C'mon... Let's see those nest boxes!

I can't wait forever to steal more of your idea... errr, enjoy your delightful designs!

Seriously, nice work. I'm looking forward to seeing more.

Don


----------



## Dell

Beautiful... Great job.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I finished the stain job today. I have to put those doors on that i posted a while back and the boxes will be done then i will post them maybe by Wednesday. I have to do some taxidermy work I'm getting behind and i need some more money to finish. I'm juggling a full time job a part time taxidermy business an Internet business and family time. Wow that's a lot when you wright it out.  I made a different type perch which i will show soon as i finish it. Gary


----------



## cubanlofts

iam almost done with my loft now, have to put the roof up, perches and nest boxes,


----------



## cubanlofts

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I finished the stain job today. I have to put those doors on that i posted a while back and the boxes will be done then i will post them maybe by Wednesday. I have to do some taxidermy work I'm getting behind and i need some more money to finish. I'm juggling a full time job a part time taxidermy business an Internet business and family time. Wow that's a lot when you wright it out.  I made a different type perch which i will show soon as i finish it. Gary


u mean like water sealer or what, what did u use?thompson sealer?


----------



## sreeshs

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I finished the stain job today. I have to put those doors on that i posted a while back and the boxes will be done then i will post them maybe by Wednesday. I have to do some taxidermy work I'm getting behind and i need some more money to finish. I'm juggling a full time job a part time taxidermy business an Internet business and family time. Wow that's a lot when you wright it out.  *I made a different type perch which i will show soon as i finish it*. Gary


Can't wait to see that new perch design


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

cubanlofts said:


> u mean like water sealer or what, what did u use?thompson sealer?


 I spayed the inside with that cheap 6 dollar a gallon latex cedar stain from walmart. I want to make it all look uniform and not use paint. I want the poop to still dry on the wood.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

sreeshs said:


> Can't wait to see that new perch design


There nothing elaborate Just a different shape but with me you never know what they will be like when I'm done. I almost got the nest boxes done. I installed the flip feeder although i may have to do something there it may be a little high when i put the floor in. They may need a little foot stool or something. Pics soon i hope.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here it is. The inside that i have done.
The hallway side 









The doors flip up and are held open with low profile Velcro fasteners.









The flip feeder closed









The flip feeder opened


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The front of the nest boxes 









The dividers allow you to open the nest boxes and make 2 into 1. Just pull the handle.









The strutting board on each box allows the cock to strut in front of his nest box.









The flip feeder loft side.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The doors to the boxes. Just slide them half way to close the boxes off for cleaning the loft or winter time.









This is the top of the nest boxes. There will be wire there soon so air can flow through there to.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The front lift out for easy cleaning.

















This shows where the slat floor sits.


----------



## Aris

very very nice set up! i wish my loft will be like that.


----------



## spirit wings

I think you should do this for a living...or design pigeon lofts for a side job.. you would do well. absolutly love those nest boxes..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The opening for the birds to enter the box.









Nest boxes are right behind the window so air can circulate through the boxes.









Well i guess thats it for now happy viewing. Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Uno. lost but not forgotten he never returned from a 30 mile toss last Friday.


----------



## garacari

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Uno. lost but not forgotten he never returned from a 30 mile toss last Friday.


Oh I am so sorry. He was your favorite. 

But your loft looks outstanding!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

garacari said:


> Oh I am so sorry. He was your favorite.
> 
> But your loft looks outstanding!


 Yep he was.


----------



## garacari

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Yep he was.


Keep watching the skies. You never know...he just might find his way home. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

once again you have things looking great, 
sorry to hear about loosing UNO.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary,
As usual a great well thought out job. The nest boxes are perfect with their sliding doors and see thru access. I love your center pull out slide that makes one box into the size of two. Two strange birds could be mated with male on one side and female on the other. Just use a screen divider between them until they are aquainted. This would avoid fights that sometimes happens when two strange birds come together for first time.
Another thought. Some breeders place a screen floor about one inch above the wood floor in the nest boxes to keep birds feet and feathers clean during raising of their young.
Alot of droppings accumilate around the bowl as I am sure you know. You could place a pull out piece of wood under the screen for easy cleaning. The boxes are perfect just the way they are. These are just my personel thoughts. Again, best designed loft I've seen. You should be very proud. Sorry to hear about your pal Uno. Keep your eyes up, there is always a chance he will come home. Greek Boy- Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Nick. about the floor. Everything in this loft was done the way it was done because of the 3 years i had the red rose type loft. I fixed all my mistakes and used the stuff that worked. Back to the floor I have tried the plastic grate floor the worked fine but the builds up under them and ends up on top of the grates anyway i dont like to disturb the birds while they are nesting to clean.This year i just put paper down and covered the nest bowels with paper and masking tape around the top edge.For me its working great i dont know what going on but there's not the build up in the boxes any more. Its like they dont want to poop in there if they have to walk in it or something. 
Could my birds be potty trained? LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is my new paddle perch.

24 perches ready to be built.









The finished perch.









Its removable to clean very quick just pull it out.


----------



## sreeshs

Pretty cool nest boxes  I would sure like to adopt your divider and front door systems. One question though, sliding the front door half way to close, will it be able to contain the pigeon inside ? because as its a sliding set up, if the pigeon wriggles through one of the open ends, the door would slide to the side full, wouldn't it ?


----------



## cbx1013

*Well Done!*

Shady:

Very nice! Super well thought out, as usual. You have a keen eye for detail and functionality. I really like the perches, too.

What type of super-birds are you planning on putting in this Taj Mahal?

Don't give up on Uno just yet... stranger things have happened. I had one gone for a couple of day, just popped back in yesterday. Where he was, I don't have a clue. Good luck, I hope he makes it back.

Keep up the good work,

Don


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks. I'm going to raise saddle homers for show. But then i left the 2 young rollers out yesterday and it was cool they went so far up and out of sight and flipped around and then can straight back in the loft . It was cool to watch. So I'm thinking maybe rollers


----------



## Aris

love those perches!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

sreeshs said:


> Pretty cool nest boxes  I would sure like to adopt your divider and front door systems. One question though, sliding the front door half way to close, will it be able to contain the pigeon inside ? because as its a sliding set up, if the pigeon wriggles through one of the open ends, the door would slide to the side full, wouldn't it ?


The opening on both sides is only 2" The plastic coating on the door against the wood it doesn't slide that easy for a bird to do it. If they did push on it the outward push would only make it harder to slide if you know what i mean. If the door were on rollers or something then i would worry. I only close it in the winter or when i clean.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary,
As expected your paddle perches are perfect. They seem roomy enough for a bird to make a complete circle if it needed to. Again just a thought about one thing. If the perches are lined up one on top of the other will there be a chance of one birds droppings landing on one below? I'm sure as usual you already have it worked out.
Everything up to date seems to be very well thought out and made. Any bird would be proud to call this loft home. Your ideas and skills are knocking everyone over. Can't wait to see the fan installed and working along with any other ideas.
Great job, Greek Boy-Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nick I'm hoping the perches are wide enough for the poop to drop past the bird below if not i'm sure i can figure some way to fix the problem I will not know till i have birds in there. Maybe i can invent some little overcoats for them too wear LOL


----------



## cubanlofts

Shadybug Lofts said:


> This is the beginning of my new loft 2 1/2 days work


i finished my loft today, have to post pictures, now i need perches and some nest, as this loft gonna be for the breeders


----------



## cubanlofts

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Uno. lost but not forgotten he never returned from a 30 mile toss last Friday.


 sorry to hear that, an accident maybe? cause 30 miles was nothing for such a nice bird, but is early to say, today a hawk attack my birds 3 times, and i didnt loose none, but they came back an hour later, i was flying young birds, so i tough, omg, they r lost, if a hawk chased him, and he got scare, he would have flown like crazy and got lost, so he may be looking for his way back.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I hope your right On his first toss 3 years ago it took him a week to come back from 1/2 mile i though he was gone then. I hope he's out checking the ladies on some farm somewhere.


----------



## sreeshs

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I hope your right On his first toss 3 years ago it took him a week to come back from 1/2 mile i though he was gone then. I hope he's out checking the ladies on some farm somewhere.


 Once he is done with the current round of flirting, he would be back and by the time the new loft would be all set to go  Hope he is not bringing someone together for permanent flirting


----------



## cubanlofts

so, 3 years ago, he didnt comr back for a week on a short toss, is he married to a hen on ur loft, if not, when he comes back, marry him to 1, and u release him by himself, but not that far, i assure u he is not lost, hell comeback, he s probably after a hen.


----------



## Kalkbl

Wow, Gary You got a lot done on your Vacation.

Really sucks about Uno, I do hope he comes back to you, He could not ever find a nicer place to live. I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Kalkbl said:


> Wow, Gary You got a lot done on your Vacation.
> 
> Really sucks about Uno, I do hope he comes back to you, He could not ever find a nicer place to live. I have my fingers crossed for you.


Thanks. Maybe he's out getting a wife. I wanted to put him in the new loft and breed him. I'm leaving for the beach in the morning i dont know if i should let the trap open while I'm gone for him and take a chance nothing else gets in.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is my new fan set up.
The box









The box finished with the door









The box with the filter installed.









The fan hole inside


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The outside fan hole.









The fan installed and thermostat.









The back of the box.









The box installed without the filter.


----------



## bjanzen

WOW.... that is a really nice setup... like everything that you do.....


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The finished installation.









More pics


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

More pics


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

My next project. I got this window at a yard sale Saturday for 1 dollar. It fits perfect between the studs in the back center of the loft. In a few days it will look like a new window and let more light in the loft without a lot of effort.


----------



## Aris

gary, can you take some pic's outside. love that fan.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the outside cover. I have to paint it and put a screen on it to keep tweet birds out. and install it in a day or so.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

That's a nice vent you got going there. Your loft has to be the most nicely detailed loft I've ever seen on this forum. Keep up the good work Gary! 

When can my birds move in!?


----------



## hasseian_313

man ur pritty handy good work i wish i was that good lol my coops just simple but this is great lucky birds


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> That's a nice vent you got going there. Your loft has to be the most nicely detailed loft I've ever seen on this forum. Keep up the good work Gary!
> 
> When can my birds move in!?


Thank for the kind words. I can't wait till its done its been a long summer. I have a lot on my plate now. I hope i can get it done before it gets to cold out. As far as your birds moving in i don't think they can afford the rent. This is a high dollar rental unit that i may have to use myself when the wife kicks me out for spending to much money on it.


----------



## Melsloft

*Wow*

man u are a MASTER CARPENTER can you come to NY and build me a whole setup also  u no whave a NEW career


----------



## fresnobirdman

That is some crazy carpentry skills you got there!.
And I have a question; how do you clean the under of the aviary.?


----------



## fresnobirdman

And I am pretty sure 30 miles is nothing for a bird to get lost.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thank for the kind words. I can't wait till its done its been a long summer. I have a lot on my plate now. I hope i can get it done before it gets to cold out. As far as your birds moving in i don't think they can afford the rent. This is a high dollar rental unit that i may have to use myself when the wife kicks me out for spending to much money on it.


High dollar indeed! It'll definitely do when you're in the "dog house" but in this case the "pigeon coop"!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

fresnobirdman said:


> That is some crazy carpentry skills you got there!.
> And I have a question; how do you clean the under of the aviary.?


 I guess i will just rake it out. My lawn mower goes under it so i should be able to clean under it. I have never cleaned under my old one in the last 3 years the rain washes it into the grass i do rake feathers up under there when there molting but this one has a roof so it may make a difference.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

See there's enough room.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's pics of the outside of the fan.
I put a rubber seal around it so it would be water tight and still be removable.











Ready to be installed.









Finished outside fan.


----------



## spirit wings

genius!........


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's the slat floor in place
Looking through the door.




























I will slide the paper in and pull it out and role it up as i pull it out into the hallway when its dirty.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Looking through the outside door. There's 5 " clearance


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I'm serious, when can my birds move in....


----------



## eyespyer

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I'm serious, when can my birds move in....


When can I move in. That is nicer than my house LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I'm serious, when can my birds move in....


 800 a month and they pay all utilities. LOL


----------



## sreeshs

Superbly built Sir, you are a blessed man


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

sreeshs said:


> Superbly built Sir, you are a blessed man


I'm very blessed to have a wonderful wife of 24 years that encourages me to be the best i can be. She is trully a wonderful mother and wife.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I had some time at work so i made a floor plan of my new loft that shows air flow. I can open doors and windows to make air flow in any direction.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants

Incredible... Just incredible....

You must've been the architect/builder of one of the seven wonders of the world in your past lives!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here is my free saddle homer.


----------



## urunatural

that is a sweet face


----------



## Aris

gary you want a pair of saddle homer? have a pair here dont need it.and a tipler w/ ybs 1week old. and a show racing homers. let me know. concentrating on racing next year..


----------



## Guest

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Here is my free saddle homer.


does that mean you got it for free or your giving it away for free .. I hope it has a mate cuz it does kinna look sad in that photo


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Aris said:


> gary you want a pair of saddle homer? have a pair here dont need it.and a tipler w/ ybs 1week old. and a show racing homers. let me know. concentrating on racing next year..


 Thanks but the guy that gave him to me is giving me a mate for him at the november show. I only want one pair for now. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

LokotaLoft said:


> does that mean you got it for free or your giving it away for free .. I hope it has a mate cuz it does kinna look sad in that photo


 I got him for free. He's still finding his place in the loft.


----------



## Guest

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I got him for free. He's still finding his place in the loft.


wow Im honstly grateful that you are keeping this bird , he sure does look so lost right now and Im sure a mate will help him tenfold in your loft , hope he raises you some awesome squabbies that you can fly in the future and share with us here at PT


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

LokotaLoft said:


> wow Im honstly grateful that you are keeping this bird , he sure does look so lost right now and Im sure a mate will help him tenfold in your loft , hope he raises you some awesome squabbies that you can fly in the future and share with us here at PT


 Thanks He's going in the new loft as soon as its done.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the hole for the window.










The inside strips to hold the window.










The outside ready to paint.










The outside finished.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The inside with a removable screen so i can clean the glass.










This one shows the hole for the other vent.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The window made a big difference in how light the loft is. I can live with it now.


----------



## aslan1

This loft would look so nice in my backyard!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice job


----------



## Greek Boy

To all, If you took the time to do the research and the time to learn whats needed to construct a building like this, you could have one just like it!! This man did it and did it right. I'm sure we will hear and see alot more from Shadybug Lofts. All the best.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Nick There will be no birds in it till its done, even if it spring. So many people hury and put birds in before there loft is done and in my experience when you do something like that it may never get finished and thats bad for the birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the back of the loft finished.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Your loft should be highlighted on a magazine when it's done! You've got my birds hating me right now...lol.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Your loft should be highlighted on a magazine when it's done! You've got my birds hating me right now...lol.


 Thanks but it feels like it will never get done. Keep them off the Internet and you will be fine. What they don't know won't hurt them.  LOL


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Good idea! Now how do I get them from eating me out of house and home!

You gotta love it though....


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You got that right I'm about out of food again.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is a cheep way to drill holes in the end of a board Make a wooden jig


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Old doors out new doors in


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Flipped up and held in place by Velcro strips










The dowels that hold the doors together










The dowels slide to put the board with the slot in it in place. This is more my style


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

There will be a 1/4" thick trim strip to cover where the doors go together. I will put a short dowel in with paint on the end and pull it against the board to mark where the slot should be then cut it out with a jig saw


----------



## Wayne Johnson

I was wondering if you ever thought of elevating the floor of the loft. Make it out of screen like the aviary. If we abandone the desire to walk on the same floor as the birds it raises options unavailable before.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wayne Johnson said:


> I was wondering if you ever thought of elevating the floor of the loft. Make it out of screen like the aviary. If we abandoned the desire to walk on the same floor as the birds it raises options unavailable before.


Read the back posts it has a removable slat floor in it. It is 5" above the floor and i will put paper under there for easy cleaning. This loft is only 8x6 but it has all the things the big boys have and more LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Pics of the new vent doors finished








\\


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Above the fan box 









See the light coming in the window through the nest boxes









The hallway


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The 2 vents finished


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the inside door from the hallway to the loft The little door is used to put the water in easier than opening the big door if the birds are on the floor. It opens in and the little door opens out.

I pinned the door together









Inside

















outside


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Screen door hinges spring loaded


----------



## TN_PIGEON

You got some mad woodworking skills. Everything looks to be real nice and well made. Purdy stuff. Good job.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks TN PIGEON


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The finished door installed

Outside










Inside


----------



## Guest

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The finished door installed
> 
> Outside
> 
> 
> Inside


great job but indoors I really wouldnt have worried about a smaller door lol


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I wanted it to open to put water in the big door opens in and it will be handy if there is a lot of birds on the floor. For all the longer it took to do it it will work for me. It better than doing it later. I learned from the last one and I'm covering all the bases this time.


----------



## billyr70

It looks AWESOME, keep up the good work


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks billyr70 I'm on the home stretch now its been a long summer.


----------



## TN_PIGEON

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I wanted it to open to put water in the big door opens in and it will be handy if there is a lot of birds on the floor. For all the longer it took to do it it will work for me. It better than doing it later. I learned from the last one and I'm covering all the bases this time.


I agree. I know LokotaLoft's comment was in jest. I too think smaller doors near the food and water are helpful. Sometimes all you want to do is reach in and remove some feathers from the water bowl without disturbing the birds.


----------



## billyr70

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks billyr70 I'm on the home stretch now its been a long summer.


Yes it has, I really enjoy your post and pictures


----------



## Jaysen

Shady,

Can you post some details about your feeder? I am looking for a better method than the troughs and had an ideal similar to yours. But since you already have it in place I might be able to avoid redesigning the wheel. 

Once I get my waterers in place (gravity feed, self filling, and heated to prevent freezing) I will post those in exchange.

What do you say?


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Nice*

That is one sharp looking loft. I dont live to darn far from you. Do you think I could come on down and have a look sometime?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

mcox0112 said:


> That is one sharp looking loft. I dont live to darn far from you. Do you think I could come on down and have a look sometime?


 Sure anytime how far is Dover.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Jaysen said:


> Shady,
> 
> Can you post some details about your feeder? I am looking for a better method than the troughs and had an ideal similar to yours. But since you already have it in place I might be able to avoid redesigning the wheel.
> 
> Once I get my waterers in place (gravity feed, self filling, and heated to prevent freezing) I will post those in exchange.
> 
> What do you say?


What do you want measurements, drawings?


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Sure anytime how far is Dover.


Just outside of York. Its about an hour and 15 min drive.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

mcox0112 said:


> Just outside of York. Its about an hour and 15 min drive.


 Did you go to the white rose pigeon club show I was there.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Did you go to the white rose pigeon club show I was there.


Back on the 14th? Yeah I was there. Just to look around not to show.


----------



## Jaysen

Shadybug Lofts said:


> What do you want measurements, drawings?


Some pics with measurements would be nice. Pics of any jigs or special setup of tools would be great as well. If you have a drawing that would be fine. Up to you. 

What I really liked was the way that the feed was 
1. Fillable from outside the bird area.
2. Not a hugh suck of floor space.
3. Keeps the birds out of it while providing good access.

As our bird count slowly increases our non-family, non-club help, really isn't comfortable in the loft. Anything that makes it easier to enlist help is big in my book. Even better is me not having to come up with it all from scratch!

And I agree with the post associating your work and "mad skills". The phrase "they are pigeons" is becoming a bit too frequent in my loft.


----------



## HangsLoft

how much has this project loft set you back?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

HangsLoft said:


> how much has this project loft set you back?


I have no idea I'm afraid to add up the Lowe's receipts. If i had to guess i would say close to 2000 dollars


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

mcox0112 said:


> Back on the 14th? Yeah I was there. Just to look around not to show.


 I just was looking to but i do belong to the club. Were you there for the 50 50 rafle drawing. And were you at the show before the one on the 14th.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I just was looking to but i do belong to the club. Were you there for the 50 50 rafle drawing. And were you at the show before the one on the 14th.


I am joining the York Racing Pigeon Club this year. I wasn't there for the 50 50 drawing. That was my first time going to any show. I couldnt stay to long because I had to get my son to a baseball catchers clinic in Manhiem.


----------



## chayi

Thats an awsome loft shadybug you been working on that loft for a long time and it looks great. What kind of birds are you going to keep in there? About how many birds would fit in that loft?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

mcox0112 said:


> I am joining the York Racing Pigeon Club this year. I wasn't there for the 50 50 drawing. That was my first time going to any show. I couldn't stay to long because I had to get my son to a baseball catchers clinic in Manhiem.


I won the last drawing at the last show and my wife won the last drawing at the show on the 14 thats why i asked Thought maybe you saw us. 175.00 total it was worth the drive both times.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Jaysen said:


> Shady,
> 
> Can you post some details about your feeder? I am looking for a better method than the troughs and had an ideal similar to yours. But since you already have it in place I might be able to avoid redesigning the wheel.
> 
> Once I get my waterers in place (gravity feed, self filling, and heated to prevent freezing) I will post those in exchange.
> 
> What do you say?


I really don't have any drawings everything i do is made up at the time. I build as i go. I will measure the outside frame, if you make that then you can make a cardboard ends and kept cutting them till it worked just put the cardboard on the pin to get your pivot point. You can make it as long and as big as you wish. I will see what i can do for you. Here is the link to the post and a pic of it apart.








http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/i-call-it-the-flip-feeder-44295.html


----------



## Jaysen

Never saw the link to the other thread. That is all I need. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The link below the pic will take you to the thread or page 3 i think to my thread about the flip feeder


----------



## Aris

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Did you go to the white rose pigeon club show I was there.


was there too. do you know Link? gave him some dragoon. i think im the only asian on that show. have wifey and kids w/ me around 10:00 till 12:00 i think, lots of bird this time. are you going to reading show on Jan. 13,14,15 and 16th ?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Aris said:


> was there too. do you know Link? gave him some dragoon. i think im the only asian on that show. have wifey and kids w/ me around 10:00 till 12:00 i think, lots of bird this time. are you going to reading show on Jan. 13,14,15 and 16Th ?


 I have to work the only day i can go is Jan 13 if i take a vac day. I do remember you. I was there with my wife and little grand daughter she was all dressed up didnt look like she should be at a pigeon show. LOL I don't know Link


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*I think I seen you*



Aris said:


> was there too. do you know Link? gave him some dragoon. i think im the only asian on that show. have wifey and kids w/ me around 10:00 till 12:00 i think, lots of bird this time. are you going to reading show on Jan. 13,14,15 and 16th ?


Well I only saw one asian family and that was when I was walking out to my truck so I'm guessing it was you.


----------



## Aris

yup thats me.


----------



## Aris

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I have to work the only day i can go is Jan 13 if i take a vac day. I do remember you. I was there with my wife and little grand daughter she was all dressed up didnt look like she should be at a pigeon show. LOL I don't know Link


his user name is newday.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Ok Thanks ARIS


----------



## rono842

good job shadybug, i know you are pumped,because i know i would be.say dud make sure you show some more pic.and also the inside,id like to see the progress.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

rono842 said:


> good job shadybug, i know you are pumped,because i know i would be.say dud make sure you show some more pic.and also the inside,id like to see the progress.


You must not have seen my whole post are you checking all the pages there are pics of the inside too. There are 23 pages of pics.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

The traditional story about all the animals being able to talk on Christmas Eve has been on my mind. I think your birds would sing "there's no place like home for the holidays".


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Shadybug
I that slatted floor on top of your other floor. If so how high off the other floor is it, and how often do you clean it?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

5" and i clean it about every month but i only have 14 birds.I put 2 layers of brown paper under it and just scrape everything then change the paper. Thats the old loft the new ones not finished yet but will use the same principle. The other post that i just put a pic of the feeder in the loft on that was right after a 20 min cleaning.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This video inspired me to make these to make my loft easier to clean. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJx5a_4bO3g

The boards and my new scapper i got at Walmart.









Just slide them out the door, clean and replace. I plan to carry them to my flower beds to clean them when i can. I cant wait till there full of droppings





















Here they are tucked under in place with handles to pull them out.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Just finished the other side latches on the window. Now if the paint dries before it freezes it would be good.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Your gonna let birds poop on that masterpiece?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Yep I'm going to let them put droppings on them. Someone told me on here real pigeon men don't call it poop. LOL


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary, An excellent job on those rolling boards for catching droppings, feed, and feathers that fall thru your slatted floor. I believe I saw something like it on a post by a fancier with the name Kalapati. Another observation, you might want to place some kind of border around the boards to prevent droppings, peas, etc. from falling or rolling off board and landing on floor under slatted floor. More work which you don't need. Some kind of thin aluminum and maybe half inch high around border. Just a thought. Window came out nice as well as feeder on another thread you replied to. The one you used in small loft when you were away. Very nicely done. Oh yes, nice comment about droppings being called poops. Wonder where that came from? LOL! Great job my friend on everything. Again I love that stain color you used on interior. All the best to you and yours for the new year. Nick.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

*poop 101*

Here is a mini lecture on Poop. Birds have only one opening to accomplish evacuation of urea, Pee, expulsion of fecal material, Poop, and reproduction, ahem…
This marvelous devise is called the Cloacae. When the cock mounts the hen it is called cloacal kissing. The white stuff in the poop is the urea or pee and the dark stuff is the digested food or poop. Bird droppings are very high in urea, AKA ammonia. It must be composted before it can be used in a garden. The only manure that can be used straight out of the critter is rabbit dung. Thanks for reading,…….now back to the discussion.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Gary, An excellent job on those rolling boards for catching droppings, feed, and feathers that fall thru your slatted floor. I believe I saw something like it on a post by a fancier with the name Kalapati. Another observation, you might want to place some kind of border around the boards to prevent droppings, peas, etc. from falling or rolling off board and landing on floor under slatted floor. More work which you don't need. Some kind of thin aluminum and maybe half inch high around border. Just a thought. Window came out nice as well as feeder on another thread you replied to. The one you used in small loft when you were away. Very nicely done. Oh yes, nice comment about droppings being called poops. Wonder where that came from? LOL! Great job my friend on everything. Again I love that stain color you used on interior. All the best to you and yours for the new year. Nick.


I thought of putting sides on them but decided against it. I thought it would get in the way of scraping the droppings. This way i can scrape them off any side. I'm not worried about a few droppings or feathers getting on the floor because my lovely wife got me a hanging vac which i will install tomorrow. That should take care of that. I also got a digital infrared trail cam that i can put in front of the loft to see if any critter's are coming around at night. I also got a digital movie camera. You will see the loft on YouTube when its done. You and your family have a nice New Year. Gary


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Yep I'm going to let them put droppings on them. Someone told me on here real pigeon men don't call it poop. LOL


When it is on their shoes I bet they call it something else. Its all the same no matter what you call it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wayne Johnson said:


> Here is a mini lecture on Poop. Birds have only one opening to accomplish evacuation of urea, Pee, expulsion of fecal material, Poop, and reproduction, ahem…
> This marvelous devise is called the Cloacae. When the cock mounts the hen it is called cloacal kissing. The white stuff in the poop is the urea or pee and the dark stuff is the digested food or poop. Bird droppings are very high in urea, AKA ammonia. It must be composted before it can be used in a garden. The only manure that can be used straight out of the critter is rabbit dung. Thanks for reading,…….now back to the discussion.


 I know that farmers use more than rabbit poop including chicken and turkey The sewer dept where i used to work put people poop( processed sludge) on the farm fields.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I know that farmers use more than rabbit poop including chicken and turkey The sewer dept where i used to work put people poop on the farm fields.


Pigeon "droppings" grow me big maters and fat chiles. I compost mine over the winter. Said to be the highest in nitrogen off all the poops.


----------



## eyespyer

Shadybug Lofts:

WOW what a great job. The birds are going to be living in the the presidential suite. 

I do think that you are working to hard. The birds do not care what it looks like, I know you do though. LOL

So when can I move in.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The latest install. This will help clean out the flip feeder and the floor.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

eyespyer said:


> Shadybug Lofts:
> 
> WOW what a great job. The birds are going to be living in the the presidential suite.
> 
> I do think that you are working to hard. The birds do not care what it looks like, I know you do though. LOL
> 
> So when can I move in.


 No they probably don't but it has to sit on my property so i do. When you do something wrong its harder to go back and do it right. So you might as well do it right the first time.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary, I like the idea of using a vacum for cleaning your loft especially for dust, feathers, and what ever else gets sucked up. Between your fan and vacum you and the birds will be free of any kind of harmful dust. I found the vacum system also on this website. Just click on cleaning and check it out. Nick
http://www.nicodeheus.com/engels/


----------



## Action

*Birds?*

That is some really nice stuff-But do you have any birds? To me the birds is why I build. Just haven't seen a bird.
Jack


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Action said:


> That is some really nice stuff-But do you have any birds? To me the birds is why I build. Just haven't seen a bird.
> Jack


I have another loft with birds this one is only a breeding loft and its not done yet. I don't want to put birds in there till its done. There's no reason to. I figure i have till the end of Feb to finish it. I see to many people that have to hurry up and put birds in there's and then they never get it finished or throw it together to finish it because the bird are in there.


----------



## TN_PIGEON

I watched some of the video. Nice setup that guy has.

I really like his access door for his feed tray. Allows him to feed the birds from the outside and without having to open any large doors.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

TN_PIGEON said:


> I watched some of the video. Nice setup that guy has.
> 
> I really like his access door for his feed tray. Allows him to feed the birds from the outside and without having to open any large doors.


Yes i like that to my flip feeder works like that but its in the hallway out of the weather. I wish there were more close ups of the feeder i would like to know how rain is kept out.


----------



## Action

*Great job!*

You are doing a great job-Looking forward to seeing the breeders in it.
Jack


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Everything is done for functional reasons. Once set up it will continue as designed and constructed. If it is done poorly it will continue to function poorly. The loft is a machine of sorts. It must satisfy the needs of it's guests. This is why a chicken coop is different from a pigeon loft. Both are different from a rabbit hutch.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Action said:


> You are doing a great job-Looking forward to seeing the breeders in it.
> Jack



Its so nice out today i see my two saddles are doing the dance. I guess they can't wait for the new loft to get done. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wayne Johnson said:


> Everything is done for functional reasons. Once set up it will continue as designed and constructed. If it is done poorly it will continue to function poorly. The loft is a machine of sorts. It must satisfy the needs of it's guests. This is why a chicken coop is different from a pigeon loft. Both are different from a rabbit hutch.


You are so right. I learned from my first mistakes. Some people probably think in nuts but for a small back yard breading loft it will function perfectly and i shouldn't have to change anything after the fact. I got my ledges done today and the perches up. The stain is not dry yet. Here are some pics.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

one more


----------



## Wayne Johnson

A truely beautiful job.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Wayne for yours and everyone's kind words, a little wiring and perches in the aviary and it will be done. ( I Think ) Have a nice New Years.


----------



## sport14692

That is so nice


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's the slider i made to close the aviary opening. The paddle perches double as tool holders.lol










I had to make a swing arm because there wasn't enough room.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The door arm keeps the slot closed, so no droppings clog it, a problem i still have in the old loft.










I put a handle on the door, to open it when i'm inside.










open position. I hope that stain around the handle arm hole dries.










closed position. I had to move the vacuum lower


----------



## Jaysen

Seriously. Open a shop making loft products and designs for us mere mortals. My wife is begging you to do it quickly. Other wise she may never get me back on the house repairs.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Jaysen said:


> Seriously. Open a shop making loft products and designs for us mere mortals. My wife is begging you to do it quickly. Other wise she may never get me back on the house repairs.


Did you see the kitchen in my photo album, that is one of the things my wife made me do, before i could build this loft. That way her stuff gets done quickly, because she new how bad i wanted another loft. Your wife needs to learn how to play the game. lol


----------



## Jaysen

she knows, but she was outsmarted by the boy.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Shes probably young, has a little to learn yet. I made you a 25 page thread, with pictures, i don't know what more i can do. lol


----------



## Jaysen

She isn't so young. But he is real smart. 

The number of times she has asked "can't you just buy that somewhere?" would power a small windmill. As would the inappropriate language resulting from me a)starting over b) smashing a hand/head/foot with hammer/wood/air compressor c)realizing that the just purchased unpacked and inserted into nail gun nails are 1/8" too long. 

Yet we are having a ball. Go figure.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Jaysen said:


> she knows, but she was outsmarted by the boy.



Tell me your secrets. I can build a loft but haven't found a way to outsmart my wife yet. lol


----------



## spirit wings

just had to pop in and say..... I want to see birds in there!!!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

spirit wings said:


> just had to pop in and say..... I want to see birds in there!!!!!


I have the perches to put in the aviary,, and the electric inside to do, and i think its done. Its been a long 8 months, i hope to have it done in early Feb, depends on the weather, im not going to work out there in zero weather,i'm getting old. It was warm here this last week so i got a lot done.


----------



## Jaysen

Secret is to let the kid be devious without dad (me) around to give it away!

That and mom likes him better than me. At least that is what she told me.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

spirit wings said:


> just had to pop in and say..... I want to see birds in there!!!!!


LOL....he's a building maniac! 

I'd like to see some birds relaxing in that luxury villa too!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's my prototype for my nest box inserts, nothing is nailed, its all just laying there.




























Pull out plywood to scrape. It will be 1/4" plywood.










I will make something to keep the insert in place so it won't pull out when i pull out the board. Do you think it will work?
I will post the finished one later.


----------



## Jaysen

Shady

We went "full cheap" on the nest box bottoms and have hit on what may be the ultimate easy clean. 

Rubber made 16" laundry shelving (with 1" spacing). 2 layers newspaper (the free weekly things exactly fit a 24x16 box) and one over lay of 18" painters mask paper but at 16x18". News paper is free. $4 for 150' of mask paper. Hardest part is precutting the mask paper. Total time to clean is 30 seconds. Maybe something similar will work?

So far the birds love it. The cocks have been rustling the paper intentionally when the hens start to wonder away.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I will post the finished insert in an hour or so.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Will the babies when they get out of the nest fall through? Just thinking ahead.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's the finished insert, i could lay paper on the pull out board, it would make it easier to clean, no scraping ,i do use newspaper in the other loft and it works great.



















I put boards on the edge so it will slide easier, less friction


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Insert in place 










I put a hole to put my finger in to pull it out easier.









Inside view


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

hillfamilyloft said:


> Will the babies when they get out of the nest fall through? Just thinking ahead.


Theres less than 2/3" between them, I never had any leave the nest bowl that early


----------



## brentjohnf

*Man*

I started looking through this last night and looked some tonight gathering ideas, only thing missing








sighn on the front haha  great work. You must have a complete carpentry shop? I can’t wait to get started..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

No wood shop, I only have the basic tools, I did all that with a chop saw, table saw, router, drill ,and the basic hand tools. Its not how many tools you have but knowing how to use what you have.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Shadybug Lofts said:


> No wood shop, I only have the basic tools, I did all that with a chop saw, table saw, router, drill ,and the basic hand tools. Its not how many tools you have but knowing how to use what you have.


And taking the time to do it!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Johnson

I like how you do things. Not what is the cheapest or easiest, but the best in the long run.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

This stuff is too pretty for poop.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the old lofts new board i installed to catch the droppings. It should make life a lot easier.

Bottom










Top



















In place


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Finished



















The hook that holds the door open.










All scraped. Its hard to really clean in the winter.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Shadybug lofts

I'm in the beginning of loft construction, you have great ideas on your loft. Your actual floor is wood can it support you walking on it? Would like wood versus metal grate floor. Please give some details specs. Thanks credit to you if I use your setup.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

boobooo96 said:


> Hi Shadybug lofts
> 
> I'm in the beginning of loft construction, you have great ideas on your loft. Your actual floor is wood can it support you walking on it? Would like wood versus metal grate floor. Please give some details specs. Thanks credit to you if I use your setup.


This should tell you everything you need to know.



http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/t...oden-slate-floor-by-shadybug-lofts-45695.html


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is how i clean the droppings, that get on the dowels in my slat floor










Its an old drywall knife, with notches cut in it with tin snips.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the ramp i added to the inserts, It servers two purposes one to help the birds enter, and the other to keep the floor clean where the door slides.

Flipped down.










Flipped up.



















Door closed.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Inserts are done, 6 ramps to go.


----------



## TN_PIGEON

You are such a slacker when it comes to woodworking . I would have thought you would have mortised that hinge.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

TN_PIGEON said:


> You are such a slacker when it comes to woodworking . I would have thought you would have mortised that hinge.


It's been 10 months now, I'm getting tired so cut me a little slack please. LOL 
I thought about it but i thought poop would pack in around it and make it harder to flip. They will learn to step over it, I only have 2 done so maybe i will change it, that would make it easier to scrape. Lets call that one a prototype that can be changed LOL  Keep in mind i have done everything in this loft with basic tools, I don't have any of those fancy dato blades and things like that.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The ramps are done.










The nest boxes are ready now.


----------



## Pip Logan

I may have missed it and I apolagize if I did but what are your loft dimensions?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Pip Logan said:


> I may have missed it and I apolagize if I did but what are your loft dimensions?


8'x6' with a 2' hallway.


----------



## Pip Logan

Cool, I will be buildeing a 8x6 loft as well. WOuld you happen to have the plans that you could E mail me? I have been following your thread and like most of what you have done.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The only thing i have is a floor plan, Its on page 18 of this post.


----------



## Pip Logan

Great thanks buddy.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

WOW! My loft cleans real fast now, and now i know the new loft dropping boards will work well too. I didnt even have to take the floor out.


----------



## maniac

You know what I think Shady ?? your loft is just too darn nice to let pigeons in and crap all over it. 





Seriously tho, it's a damn fine piece of work.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

maniac said:


> You know what I think Shady ?? your loft is just too darn nice to let pigeons in and crap all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously tho, it's a damn fine piece of work.


Thanks, What do you want me to do, put diapers on them, Now that i think about it, that could be my next invention. LOL I wonder if they could be paper trained.


----------



## PigeonVilla

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks, What do you want me to do, put diapers on them, Now that i think about it, that could be my next invention. LOL I wonder if they could be paper trained.


 Yes and then you can build them a pigeon toilet or poop shoot so you wont ever have to clean again , I like it .lol


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

PigeonVilla said:


> Yes and then you can build them a pigeon toilet or poop shoot so you wont ever have to clean again , I like it .lol


If it can be done i can do it. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I finally got the perches in the aviary.

This is how they hang.



















The perch arm.










I used the hangers upside down, that i used on the back of the band holder to make the perch removal very easy. You can make a very strong perch by making them t shaped.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I kept them back so i can open the door without loosing any birds.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Nice
I am trying some 1 1/2" pvc pipe for perches in my new loft aviaries. I just notch the sides so they fit down on the 1x3s on the edges. I saw it on the video from the guy in Utah. I just one screw them down. Cut the notch with my cutoff wheel on my grinder. They are bomb proof. The birds have not taken to them yet, but I only have 8 in the loft and they are interested in breeding right now. Try to get a pic up later.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Here is a pic. Did not want to take your post over, just did not want to start a new post. There was actually a bird on it today. Thought people might be interested.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

My loft doesn't have any ledges for birds to sit on, or put perches on. I'm not sure they will like those because they are round and smooth and slippery, especially if they get wet. Time will tell. Here's what i would do, you know that black nonskid tape you stick to metal steps and other things, you can get it at hardware stores 2" wide, and lay it right over the top that would help them grip it.


----------



## bhymer

Here is one way ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBDUbhH4idA


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I added droppings catchers to keep the loft wall clean.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the hopper for straw, tobacco stems, and pine needles.

The parts.










The hopper. It has removable perches.



















This is the pine needle drawer.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The door has spring loaded hinges, so i don't have to worry about latching anything.










The perch is removable so the door can be opened.

All made from scrap wood and wire. I have 3 barrels full of scrap lumber


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I'm finally finished all the wood work, this platform will to make it easier for the birds to eat from the flip feeder. All i have now is the wiring, and its done. Just in time for breeding season.










I can't wait to try all this stuff out.


----------



## Reiki3

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The door has spring loaded hinges, so i don't have to worry about latching anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perch is removable so the door can be opened.
> All made from scrap wood and wire. I have 3 barrels full of scrap lumber


With the removable perch being what looks to be right above the holes (at less thats the way it looks) for the nesting supplies, are you going to add a poop deflector like you did in the fly pen? It looks like a great idea.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Man, I thought i was done, and i cleaned all the sawdust up in the basement, and you have to say something like that that. LOL You are probably right but the perch is out about 4" I could put one on the door so it would open with the door. Better yet i could train the birds to turn around on the bottom perch and poop in the holes, then dump the drawer once a day. I will fix it. Thanks for pointing that out.  LOL


----------



## First To Hatch

After you put your birds in you should take a video of you walking through the loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Why, I am going to do a video for you tube when its done, before the birds go in and point out everything, I got a new video camera for Christmas and i want to try it out.


----------



## Reiki3

I try an help were I can . You would have fix that when you went to try an train your birds to hit the hole.LOL Can't wait to see your video.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Shadybug

The exhaust fan you installed is it for filtered air or just for air circulation?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Just air, Its an attic fan, I put a filter in front of it because the motor is not a sealed one and i was afraid the dust would burn it out.


----------



## boobooo96

Hi Shadybug

Do you know of a fan that can do both at a reasonable price. I purchased a nutone fan and heater combo for $200. I really need a fan that can filter and circulate air for this surface 16 L x W 12x H 7'. Your nest boxes in my loft will be started thursday. Thank you in advance


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Sorry, I dont know of any.


----------



## swagg

Are you going to have anything to keep the birds from perching on top of your hay feeder. Sitting on top of your sliding door track?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

When the door is open it closes that off, I really only plan on closing the door when I'm cleaning or trying to catch birds.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Made the trip*

Well everyone I wasn't going to wait for the Youtube video to come out so I made the trip to see Shadybugs Lofts. Well worth the hour drive to see his work first hand. The pictures you see dont do it justice. Great looking lofts and really nice guy to talk to. Thanks for having me over Bug.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Mark ,Your welcome, I really enjoyed your visit. My wife said we talked 3 hrs, I didn't believe her till i looked at the clock, didn't seam that long at all. Your welcome back any time. You will have to come back after the birds are in and everything is working.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks Mark ,Your welcome, I really enjoyed your visit. My wife said we talked 3 hrs, I didn't believe her till i looked at the clock, didn't seam that long at all. Your welcome back any time. You will have to come back after the birds are in and everything is working.


I sure will. Let me know when you have them moved over.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I will Thanks


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wow, Where did this come from, I was just out raking my yard in 80 degree weather on Fri.
Love those cover ups.









Im going to have to make some covers for the new loft by next winter.


----------



## Pip Logan

I just got a chill looking at those pictures!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's some pictures of the electric, I was so busy trying to get it in on this warm day, i forgot to take more pictures.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is why you don't face your loft north. The back of my old loft faces north. Do you think if i used the red rose roof design i wouldn't have snow in my loft? I know now i did the right thing. I will have to plan for this next winter.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The inside wiring is done.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## Shadybug Lofts

*Air flow test*

This is with the loft closed up, air flows through the vents.










This is with the aviary door open, air still flows through the vents. 



















This is with the aviary door open, no air flows from the roof vent, when its open.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Reiki3 said:


> With the removable perch being what looks to be right above the holes (at less thats the way it looks) for the nesting supplies, are you going to add a poop deflector like you did in the fly pen? It looks like a great idea.


I added the poop deflector.


----------



## Pip Logan

i like it alot!!


----------



## raftree3

When's the birds move in?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

raftree3 said:


> When's the birds move in?


A guy is suppose to call me tonight about a saddle cock i need for my breeding program. I want to try to make a video as soon as my wife can help me to put on you tube.


----------



## spirit wings

it really is not going to be all done right untill there is pigeon poop in there...lol...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

My loft is officially done today with the air flow test, everything is looking good, 11 months to the day. Everyone thanks for viewing my post. I will post pic of the birds in soon.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

My search for a saddle cock payed off, Im getting on tonight for free from one of the top breeders in the club. I hope to get to look at his lofts also, I will have 2 pairs to start my breeding program.


----------



## spirit wings

Shadybug Lofts said:


> My search for a saddle cock payed off, Im getting on tonight for free from one of the top breeders in the club. I hope to get to look at his lofts also, I will have 2 pairs to start my breeding program.


pictures!!!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I forgot some things

The latch to hold the door open










I installed a board to keep track of the band numbers on the babies and there parents, until i can get to writing them on paper.










I numbered the boxes.


----------



## hawk haven lofts

by the little bit that you posted i can tell this is going to be one fantastic looking loft.
i'm currently building another one as we speak. i think i may put a hold on it and wait to see if i can steel some ideas. looks great.
j


----------



## hawk haven lofts

i spoke to soon, your photos Just uploaded.WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawk haven lofts

If It Is Not To Much Trouble Can You Post A Photo Of The Inside Of Your Doors?? I Would Love To See What You Do With The Wire Mesh.
J


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

hawk haven lofts said:


> i spoke to soon, your photos Just uploaded.WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, 31 pages check them all.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

hawk haven lofts said:


> If It Is Not To Much Trouble Can You Post A Photo Of The Inside Of Your Doors?? I Would Love To See What You Do With The Wire Mesh.
> J


You should see it somewhere in my post, If you need more pic let me know.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is my new saddle cock, its the original cock that all the black saddles came from, in the clubs in my area. I'm going to mate it with my opal lace hen, to see if i can get a black lace, if its possible.


----------



## Pip Logan

Nice bird!


----------



## nancybird

Very striking bird.


----------



## hawk haven lofts

striking!!! what do you do with birds???


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Im going to show them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The video will be coming soon, I have to wait out the rain.


----------



## OzawkieKsBantams

ShadyBug,
Whats the address too your loft? I will send my birds that way.
That is one HELL of a nice loft ......... Wanna built me a house .......lol

Daren


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

OzawkieKsBantams said:


> ShadyBug,
> Whats the address too your loft? I will send my birds that way.
> That is one HELL of a nice loft ......... Wanna built me a house .......lol
> 
> Daren


Thanks,
It took me 11 months to build it, how long do you think it would take to build you a house. LOL


----------



## OzawkieKsBantams

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks,
> It took me 11 months to build it, how long do you think it would take to build you a house. LOL


Well that depends if I let you do all the work. If I helped I am sure it would need fixed,an I am sure youd throw a hammer at me everytime I tried to help.....lol ...........I Cant Build a Box


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the light installed in the loft side. Do you think i should remove that top perch, and will it be in the way of the birds flight to that perch?


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary, I have always used lights that were enclosed by some kind of protected cover when installed in bird section of loft. This will prevent damage to both light and bird. I would wait and see if birds can handle perch position but only if bulb is protected. Great electrical job all around and very neat. Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nick, This is what i came up with to cover the light, I hope i have time to install it today. I have to go get a new light bulb, those new bulbs, well they need to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary, that's using your head, beautifully made. You won't have to worry about any bird hitting it and getting hurt or shattering the bulb. Again well made. Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The finished covers, and a hook to hold the inside door back when needed.










Easy open to replace bulb.


----------



## spirit wings

another awsome creation....  when are the birds coming?...


----------



## zugbug13

looks good. Nice modification


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I plan to put the birds in Fri, I want to make a video without any birds in there, I got sidetracked today, thought of something else i needed and had to design and build it, I will paint it tonight at work, and install it tomorrow.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is it I'm done the inside, I have the landscaping to do, but the wife said she would like to do it so, I'm done.

I put some outdoor carpet in the hallway to dress it up a little, it is removable to wash it off. I had a little left so i used it as a rug.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The last thing is a built in step stool. I could not reach the top nest boxes. I can inside because the slat floors are higher but not in the hallway. I did not want to carry a stool in and out all the time so this is what i came up with. 

Its tucked away in the wall.









It folds up and down easily.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got some of the pavers in today, kinda muddy after the rain, I will finish tommorro.










I'm going to put the other 3 in front of the old loft, from the patio to the fence.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the walkways done.



















Birds eye view of my setup.

.


----------



## Goingatitagain

Shadybug... I am just blown away by your work and the beautiful loft you built. I think I have read through your whole thread 3 times already 

Great work !!!

Anthony In NC


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Going, I think tomorrow i will have the you tube video done, its done but i have to put a ending on it, which will be me putting the birds in. Then you will have something else to look at. LOL I will post a link on my thread. Thanks again. Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's my video as promised. Gary

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfv1A8xKjSk


----------



## pigeon is fun

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Here's my video as promised. Gary
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfv1A8xKjSk


awesome awesome loft. one of a kind. best i ever seen. way to go shadybug.


----------



## Goingatitagain

Once again Gary, great job on the loft and the new video.


----------



## spirit wings

love it!... those paddle perches are my favorite thing... that is if I had to pick from the many cool things in your loft... birds are going to love it!


----------



## newtopidgeons

Its awesome, great job and skills.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

It was suggested that my birds needed more privacy while nesting, so this is what i came up with, It gives them there private time, and i can still check on them from the hallway.


----------



## newtopidgeons

If that doesnt look neat I dont know what does. Privacy shades. I think you are a loft McGuiver, if it needs a fix your the man.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Mirrors on the ceiling in each one would be neat too


----------



## billyr70

Wingsonfire said:


> Mirrors on the ceiling in each one would be neat too


lol, good one.


----------



## PigeonVilla

As long as your pigeons feel secure and have some privacy Im sure you will see the results , having it wide open as it was before Im sure made them feel more exposed and stressed out which is why they tossed the eggs .The darker the better it seems too .


----------



## Jaysen

Privacy? I can't get my pig-eons to keep in private.

Pretty soon the zoning board will come down an require me to cover all the loft windows and aviary for the sake of the neighborhood kids.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got some of he lattice up today.










The grass is finally growing on the sunny side. Not so good around the new loft.


----------



## chayi

very beautiful loft when will it be in use? and how many birds will it hold?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

There is a pair of saddles in there on eggs now, it will hold 15.


----------



## Socal909

wow wow wow! 100%dedication! freakin awsome man! i can only dream of building something this worthy.! great job!!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Finished.


----------



## Socal909

If you were one of my students your grade would be an A+


----------



## spirit wings

Shady, it is the perfect little loft...congradulations!!


----------



## rpalmer

That is really nice. REALLY!!!


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- the finished loft looks great and I really like the way you did the lattice work. Nice and neat and a perfect color that matches well. all the best to you and yours. Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nick, I have one more thing, I have to put up a 6' high board fence up in front of those landscape timbers on the right side of the loft to keep the dog in. Then my wife wants to landscape in front of it. The birds are setting tight now, taking turns, I hope it continues.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- one should always keep the wife happy. After all they put up with our hobbies and take care of us. The fact that they are taking turns and are sitting tight usually indicates two eggs. Hope all goes well, it should. Your friend Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nick, I thought my wife really didn't care about the birds but this week we were traveling past the feed store and she said stop and get some feed, and she would pay for it because she really liked the birds too. Things are lookin up. LOL


----------



## newtopidgeons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Nick, I thought my wife really didn't care about the birds but this week we were traveling past the feed store and she said stop and get some feed, and she would pay for it because she really liked the birds too. Things are lookin up. LOL


Did she have your wallet?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

newtopidgeons said:


> Did she have your wallet?


No she used hers, Thats why i said things are looking up LOL


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Be careful. You can end up like me. I am not a happily married man, I am a gratefully married man. I cannot imagine a woman more perfect than my wife. We have been married for 8 years. I love more today than when we first met.


----------



## Jaysen

I think I may have you beat Wayne. My wife _wants_ her own birds. Not content with homers she has decided on fancies (capuchines). 

17 years, still in love, and both infected with the pigeon bug. Now if only I can get her to user her own wallet I will have shady beat too.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You both have a few more years to go before you beat me May 25 will be my 25th wedding anniversary. and still in love. We got married on the day everyone did the hands across America


----------



## PigeonVilla

I think I threw up a little bit there after reading about all this love stuff lol


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

PigeonVilla said:


> I think I threw up a little bit there after reading about all this love stuff lol


What your not happy.


----------



## sreeshs

Ahhhh, I envy your craftsmanship  Would love to see more pictures with the residents


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I will soon, but there sitting now, and i had a problem with the eggs leaving the nest somehow on the first round, so there on the second, and i don't want to disturb them to much.


----------



## PigeonVilla

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I will soon, but there sitting now, and i had a problem with the eggs leaving the nest somehow on the first round, so there on the second, and i don't want to disturb them to much.


Good plan , do you think the privacy shade helped ?


----------



## First To Hatch

Shadybug Lofts said:


> It was suggested that my birds needed more privacy while nesting, so this is what i came up with, It gives them there private time, and i can still check on them from the hallway.


Where did you get those? What are they called?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

If your talking about the blinds i got them at Lowe's the cut them to size for you.


----------



## PigeonVilla

so is that a yes the shades helped them set tighter ? come on now you can admit to it  lol


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Yes i admit it helped make them more comfortable in the new surroundings. As I said before my hallway is only 2' wide and i think it was a little close for the new birds. If the hallway was wider i don't think it would have been an issue. When i built my loft a lot of the things i built were never done before i knew that when i did it and im just seeing if everything works now. If a 5 dollar curtain makes the birds more comfortable then that was an easy fix, and it looks cool to. Another first.  LOL Sorry i missed your first post


----------



## PigeonVilla

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Yes i admit it helped make them more comfortable in the new surroundings. As I said before my hallway is only 2' wide and i think it was a little close for the new birds. If the hallway was wider i don't think it would have been an issue. When i built my loft a lot of the things i built were never done before i knew that when i did it and im just seeing if everything works now. If a 5 dollar curtain makes the birds more comfortable then that was an easy fix, and it looks cool to. Another first.  LOL Sorry i missed your first post


no problem Im glad I could help , I know most my birds like it cozy and dark when raising a family  Cant wait to see what you get from this pairing when it comes time for them to fluff out in featherage. haha !


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Me to, I'm Angus to see what i get. That's why i was so disappointed when the eggs ended up on the floor, I still don't know how they got where they were, but thats history now and things are looking better now.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I looked under the hen this morning and there it was a chick half way out of the egg. I guess the curtains worked, I love this hallway and nest box thing. I have never been able to check on the birds so easily before, always had to fight the birds flying around to the point where i hated to go in there, which i'm sure is only a problem in a small backyard loft.


----------



## spirit wings

yay!!! a baby!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Yep, My first saddle.


----------



## spirit wings

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Yep, My first saddle.


were going to want pics!..congratz!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I don't know how to post pic LOL


----------



## sreeshs

Ah ha, congrats on the first hatching in the new loft


----------



## boneyrajan.k

excellent work friend .....You are gifted with excellent skills


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Look what i found behind the curtain. My first saddles, and first babies in the new loft. Sweeeeeeet


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nick, Here's the black


----------



## rpalmer

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Nick, Here's the black


Congratulation on your new squabs. I know they are a joy to the heart. One of the things I like on PT is when I see good looking stock. And you sir have a bird here that looks like it spent all day at the beauty shop. I just love to see this with any breed or strain.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

It's hard to believe that a couple weeks ago he had hardly any feathers under his beak, around his eyes, and some off his neck, from mites he had when i got him. I think he hates that pink band. LOL


----------



## rpalmer

Shadybug Lofts said:


> It's hard to believe that a couple weeks ago he had hardly any feathers under his beak, around his eyes, and some off his neck, from mites he had when i got him.


Yes it is. Take care.


----------



## Jay3

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Look what i found behind the curtain. My first saddles, and first babies in the new loft. Sweeeeeeet


Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary, "The Black" looks better than he ever did. The white looks like ice cream. Just goes to show what can be accomplished with proper meds and nutrients. Wait till those youngsters are about 4-5 wks old. I'm sure they will be beauties.
All the best, Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Nick, You notice there in opposite directions now.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the mate to the black, I think she is a beauty. I can't wait to see what the babies will look like.


----------



## spirit wings

yes..agreed she is a beauty!..and so are her mate and babies!.. I know your very happy to see youngins in your new loft!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's the new fence.










I think I'm going to put the quarantine pen here in this corner, maybe 2' x 2' 4" high so they can fly up to perch, and they will be away from the other birds and won't be able to see them.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- fence came out great and that is an excellent spot for quarantine cage setup. Keep up with the great job and ideas.-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nick, The chicks are starting to feather up so it won't be long till i should know what colors they are.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The babies now.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- Looks like they will be perfect images of their parents. Looking nice and healthy. Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nick, Heres a old pic of the other cock.


----------



## urunatural

Beautiful birds!


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- this bird is beautiful and I love the shape of it's head. It looks proud and dominating. This bird belongs in your breeding loft if its not mismarked in any way. A real nice red saddle. Later my friend- Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The new babies now. What color would you call them?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

More.


----------



## raftree3

Last pic looks like a bald eagle!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the starting of my new quarantine pen or pairing pen.




























There will be a pull out tray.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## raftree3

I knew you couldn't quit building. What's next? You may need to look into some sort of 12 step plan with BA ( Builders Anonymous)!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

OMG I think i got a problem LOL


----------



## JM1120

*I just read this entire thread and I must say I'm thouroughly impressed. This loft makes mine look like a cardboard box! Lol! *


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks JM1120


----------



## Goingatitagain

Gary.. What a great idea and design. Your building & carpentry skills never cease to amaze me. 

Your new babies look great !!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks goingat, Im going to put a removable board between the two, so I will have two cages, then just remove the board for scraping or to make it into one bigger cage. It will have a roof like my lofts. Its simple, and I will have less than 50 dollars in it. I tried to use as much scrap material from the old loft as i could, I used plywood on the back because i only had enough siding to do the sides. It will be between the loft and the fence so the siding won't be seen anyway. I see a lot of posts for a loft that would hold a few birds, I think this would be perfect for them. I only made it 2x2 to fit my space and there will only be birds in there a couple times a year for a week or two, but it could be made bigger


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary, as usual a very well thought out project. A two section guarantine cage is something every loft needs for new arrivals or sick birds. One should always check out the health of new birds before placing them in with the rest of your stock. Again great job on the design. Can't wait to see the finished product installed in postion along side of your loft.
Your friend Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got all the trim on today and its ready to paint, then reinstall the doors, and install the roof panel and its almost done. I put a long overhang on the front, since the front was open to the weather. It will help to keep the rain out. It will vent through the raised portion of the roof panels thats why I didn't sheet the roof, and through the front. The trim was done by ripping a 2x4. Total cost is under 50 dollars


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

First day out into the world.










Mother and daughter.










Sister and Brother


----------



## trampod

This is an awsome build!!~
I think you have the kind of Loft I have been dreaming about,I am new to the Pigeon game and have been wanting to build a stand alone loft for my birds,right now my birds are in my barn with my chickens and turkey's, doing their own thing,,coming and going as they please
Keep up the phenominal build!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks trampod, Get some boards and go for it. You have every thing you need as far as instruction goes here on pigeon talk, and all the support you need. But its a law you have to post pics. LOL


----------



## trampod

*Thanx For he warm Welcome!*



Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks trampod, Get some boards and go for it. You have every thing you need as far as instruction goes here on pigeon talk, and all the support you need. But its a law you have to post pics. LOL



As far as getting started, thanx to your post and others it will be a combo of a bunch of Lofts tailored to my liking,,,of course ,,but I like what you have done especially!! I am not much of a handy man although I built my barn from scrap wood and pallets! 16x22 and its not much to look at but it got my birds through the cold Canadian winter here in New Brunswick!
I will post copious amounts of photo's!


----------



## NayNay

trampod said:


> As far as getting started, thanx to your post and others it will be a combo of a bunch of Lofts tailored to my liking,,,of course ,,but I like what you have done especially!! I am not much of a handy man although I built my barn from scrap wood and pallets! 16x22 and its not much to look at but it got my birds through the cold Canadian winter here in New Brunswick!
> I will post copious amounts of photo's!


Yes !!! ~I knew I wasn't the only crazy "scrap lumber and pallets as building materials" person on here.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Quote: Yes !!! ~I knew I wasn't the only crazy "scrap lumber and pallets as building materials" person on here. 
Yes but you came around at the last minute and build a nice loft. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Gary, as usual a very well thought out project. A two section guarantine cage is something every loft needs for new arrivals or sick birds. One should always check out the health of new birds before placing them in with the rest of your stock. Again great job on the design. Can't wait to see the finished product installed in position along side of your loft.
> Your friend Nick..


Nick, Next I have to make a iguana cage to fit in the corner of our bedroom for my wife's 3 1/2' iguana we have in a 55 gallon tank. That should be interesting. (Triangle shaped)


----------



## blkramhemi

nice!!! looks good thanks


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- with your knowledge and craftsmanship this should present you with no problem. Three and half feet, wow!. I heard they can grow up to 5 feet or more. Have fun Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Oh I messed up she is only 3 ft


----------



## NayNay

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Nick, Next I have to make a iguana cage to fit in the corner of our bedroom for my wife's 3 1/2' iguana we have in a 55 gallon tank. That should be interesting. (Triangle shaped)


Iguanas are cool critters- but they do seem to grow and grow. I bet you will build it a cage very worthy of display in the bedroom. 

Many people- myself included crate their dogs when they are not home- for various reasons. One of my pooches has severe separation anxiety, and having the crate makes him feel safe. Anyway, I have often thought that someone good at fine woodworking could do well making end tables and such that have dog crates disguised in them. After all, the standard airline type crate I have in my bedroom is hardly the "look" I envisioned while decorating, lol.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- thats a shame. That spot would of been perfect and all because of one inch. I'm sure you will figure some way to make it fit. Remember the door for your ridge runner? You did it it a couple of times till it was the way you were happy with it. I can't wait to see what you come up with. All the best my friend- Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The quarantine / pairing pen is done. When i put the roof on my lofts without sheathing, I always bend the drip edge up so if we get a blowing rain it cannot blow under the edge and get into the loft. as shown here.



















Here is the finished cage.

Front










Back


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Bottom door, It is spring loaded like the other doors



















Pull out board to catch the poop to be tested. If I use it for pairing, I will leave it out and let the droppings go to the ground.
The hole makes it easier to pull out.










Lift out perches.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The center floor can be removed to make it one larger cage.










It can vent any trapped hot air through the roof panels.


----------



## newtopidgeons

Thats neat.


----------



## sport14692

That is a great looking cage


----------



## swagg

As always great looking work. Keep it up I love implementing your ideas. Also get some pics posted of that iguana Cage


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- once again you out did yourself. You thought of everything, I love those doors that allow you to remove the dropping catch boards and have them collected and sent out for analysis. Pull out perches for dissenfecting. Very clever ideas in your construction (as was expected). It should serve you very well in the up coming seasons. Good luck to you my friend, you deserve it!-Nick..
P.S.- I waiting to see if you come up with some kind of a simple feeder and waterer. I'm sure your thinking about them already.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Yep Nick, The thing can be hosed out and disinfected very easily with the boards out and the doors opened. Now if i could just get it in the space. I was going to redo the roof and put 3/4" boards on the sides but then the roof panel would not fit. The only thing left to do is shorten the fence. I think im going to set it up on blocks and shorten the fence some, then it should fit. I will lay plastic on the board when i need to catch droppings, that way they won't dry out. They have to be wet when you send them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's the opal lace from the 1st round now.



















Here's the 2rd round opal lace, I think is going to be a little darker, Your thoughts


----------



## Ashby Loft

That new bird does look a little darker. I bet the colors will change a bit once they go through. You're birds are looking good!


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- both babies look nice and healthy. The first seems to have very little miss marks, a small spot just under the wing where leg joins body. I believe this is a miss mark but not sure. The bird has a beautiful head with tight feathering all around and a nice stance. The second baby seems to have grey around eyes or is this something from the camera or shadows. The baby definitly has better wing coloring that stands out more. Either way you look at them they are beauties and you should be proud. Can't wait to see second one when older. Your pal-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I finally got the quarantine pen in place. After moving the fence back 4"


----------



## Goingatitagain

Great Job as is all your work ...You are Da man !!!


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- the quarantine pen looks great sitting next to your loft. I'm glad you finally got in position the way you wanted to. Now your ready for what ever comes up. A beautiful job from a man who always gives his best. Would love to see that new opel when it gets a little older. Will you be raising another round or is that it for this season? Your friend, Nick..


----------



## Boo800800

What are the dimensions of your aviary? Thank You


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Its 5.5' x 5' and height is 5' in the back 4.5' in the front. You have a nice loft, I like the way you did the perches,


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The overhang on the new cage roof works great, We had some heavy storms and the cage never got wet inside.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's a pic of the new bird. This is the 1st place winning bird.










The first and second round opal lace.










All three.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- the three of them look great. Real healthy looking bunch of youngsters. The youngest which I think is a male appears to have no missmarks and best distinctive colorings on his wings. This could be your show stopper. All the best, Nick..


----------



## vangimage

Nice birds seems like they are all well marked you have some good breeding skills and luck. Have you gotten any other color young birds?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Not yet, I have 2 more due to hatch in a couple days.


----------



## Matt M

Great workmanship Shadybug Lofts! Just wondering how the 1 x 1 wire is working for the floor of your new quarantine/pairing pen. I've tried 1/2 x 1 wire and it works OK but droppings don't always fall through as cleanly as I'd like. 1/2 x 1/2 too small, I thought 1 x 1 might be a little big for their comfort in walking around, but I guess they don't do much walking in there as they're mainly on perches?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Matt, Well lets just say all the dropping fall through, But i wouldn't use it on something that the birds are in all the time. I just put 2 birds in there 2 days ago to quarantine them and they have been staying on the perch. I did it for a specific reason, being so the droppings would all fall through so I could catch them on the board below for testing. If I use it for pairing i think i will lay a board over it. Its only on the bottom cage I have 1" x1/2" wire on the first loft and it works fine. I just take a short bristled stiff brush across it and the droppings that didn't go through fall right through.


----------



## urunatural

beautiful birds, congratulations


----------



## vangimage

I use 1x1 and 1/4x1/4. I prefer the 1x1 they learn to walk on it in no time. You dont got to scrap often droping fall through less work.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

vangimage said:


> I use 1x1 and 1/4x1/4. I prefer the 1x1 they learn to walk on it in no time. You dont got to scrap often droping fall through less work.


Ok I only have the experience of the birds in there a day. The only other problem would be snakes and such getting through, that can't happen in mine because of the board under it.


----------



## raftree3

Still waiting to hear what happened at the pigeon show that Mcox referred to?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Oh OK, mcox won 2 first places and one second, and won grand champion in homers with his barless homers. I'm not sure which birds won what you will have to ask him that. He has beautiful birds,that are in top shape. I won 1st place in young cock and 4Th over all in saddles, with the Opel lace cock baby it was only 35 days old. I was told by the guy that took 3 first places and grand champion in saddles that he will be a contender when he gets a little older and fills out. he asked to buy him several times during the show. I can't believe we both breed winning birds our first time. There's guys in the club that have been trying to breed winners for years. I lost his sister the day of the show she got out of my hands and now she's gone. I was going to show her until that happened. I think she was a better bird.


----------



## vangimage

Congrats, my saddles are not to that level yet I dont think. Dont have enough people out here to even have a saddle class for homers. I would have to show with the racing homer guys. I have one well marked bird but he is also over marked. Then I have a few that are almost there. I have a hen that just gots a body on her so I will continue my breeding program. Havent held or seen a high quality Saddle yet so cant tell, Im just using my eye for another breed I breed as a guide for them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

105 degrees and all my birds in both lofts stayed in all day. I think i got the ventilation right. Its a lot cooler inside than out. I will try to put pics of the new babies this weekend.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- if your loft is cooler inside than it is out then your ventilation is set up right. Do you use the fan to come on when a certain temp is reached or only manually when your cleaning and such? Stay cool like your birds. Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Gary- if your loft is cooler inside than it is out then your ventilation is set up right. Do you use the fan to come on when a certain temp is reached or only manually when your cleaning and such? Stay cool like your birds. Nick..


 Nick, I only use it when I'm in there for now, I never figured out how to wire it both ways. My health was the most important reason i installed it. I guess I do know how it could be done, just run another wire and switch with the thermostat from the box. I just thought of that why i was typing this. Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is one of my new birds. The pic was taken in my new pic taking box. What color would you call it, some kind of grizzle?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

What color would you call this one


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- the first one looks like a bronze grizzle saddle, the second a silver slated or blue slated grizzle saddle. But I'm not sure. Are both of these birds youngsters bred earlier this year.
Both will look even better when you have'd them for a month or so. They will fill out and look fuller under your health program. I like the box you made for taking photo's of your birds. Good luck with these two new birds. I thought you said you got 2 pairs but I could be wrong. Keep up the good work in the shows.-Nick


----------



## Wayne Johnson

How about a pic of the pic box. I like the carpeted puck


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wayne, I have a few bugs to work out then i will show it.


----------



## vangimage

It is hard to see the second one I believe it is a red grizzle and a blue grizzle, You need to know that the parents are and then you will know what the birds are. Nice birds though.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The new babies










Other birds


----------



## Jay3

Those babies are gorgeous! Your other birds are very pretty to.


----------



## vangimage

Nice youngsters.


----------



## Sunne

The babies look really nice


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- the new youngsters look better than the one before them. I see no missmarks at all. As each new round comes the next always seem to be even better. Lots of luck with all your birds, they look well rounded and healthy. Your friend in sport- Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks everyone.


You do have some nice lookin birds


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## drifter

Really attractive and healthy looking birds, no doubt you're taking good care of them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This years birds so far
Cock









Hen











Hen on left Cock on right









Babies


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Hen 









Cock









Baby


----------



## Sunne

Very nice birds, thanks for sharing


----------



## Jay3

Pretty birds and nice fat little ones.


----------



## Greek Boy

Shadybug Loft- the last picture of the white baby I think will be a very light opal. I can see what looks like opal colorings on shoulders. Regardless of what color it is the youngsters all look very plump and healthy. Season two officially has begun. Good luck in the upcoming shows. Wishing you the best Gary.-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here is my new aviary. I will attach to the quarantine pen to make it a breeding pen or to house some young birds. Its 3' long x 4'high x 2' wide


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Boy your always busy doin something on your lofts.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Ya, There's always something to do. I got some repairs to do on the old loft after the birds go tomorrow.


----------



## almondman

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Here is my new aviary. I will attach to the quarantine pen to make it a breeding pen or to house some young birds. Its 3' long x 4'high x 2' wide


Nice aviary! I noticed the wire is all inside your framework. Personal preference, or is there a reason for that? And why a split door? Just curious .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice aviary! I noticed the wire is all inside your framework. Personal preference, or is there a reason for that? And why a split door? Just curious .[/QUOTE]

Very good questions, I used the original doors from the aviary. If you notice I put a latch to hold them both together, so I can open either one or use them as one door.The wire is on the inside for a reason, that way there are no wood edges for the birds to try to roost on or to clean poop off of.


----------



## almondman

Genius, just pure genius. Less work, more time to enjoy your birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I will tell you what i did. My wife said no more lofts so I told her I was going to put a little wire box on the pen so they could get some sun. Then I built it while she was at work. Now thats genuis. LOL


----------



## almondman

Genius and sneaky. I like your style. Just hope she never leaves work early.


----------



## Greek Boy

Shadybug Lofts- Gary - The new aviary came out perfect and will be a great addition to your quarantine pen conversion. I especially like what you did with the doors. I assume you can still use it as a double caged pen as originally constructed if need be. Great job as always. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nick, I think it's going to be one pen now. I would have to split the aviary to keep it two. If I have to I could make a bottom to set in there if i need to split it, I may do that. I have extra wire and boards. I could put some blocks around the edges for it to set on. I think I will let the front open where the doors were,thats the only way they will have enough light in there. I put the doors on that side so I can reach in there to catch the birds or clean. The white bird does have color. I think the color is whats called cream.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The ash reds babies










The opal lace and blue check babies










The opal lace and ash yellow baby










The black and opal lace babies.


----------



## Skyeking

Lovely babies!


----------



## spirit wings

they look great! and so does the aviary!.. love the paint color you chose.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- the new youngsters all look healthy and well fed. The white from the "Terror" looks like a pure white in this picture. You have alot a variations this time in color and I see very few missmarks. I quess when they are a little older we will see better to judge. Again healthy and beautiful. I hope they make you proud in the show competitions. Yours in sport-your friend Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks everyone. The white ones wings are an off white but it doesn't show in the pic.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's the nesting shelves I built in the old quarantine pen, now a breeding pen
Top shelf. With a built in perch.









Both shelves.









They are covered with plastic sheets for easy cleaning.









They pull out so I can reach them easier from the aviary door and they can be scraped out the back when pulled out. I can put a cardboard box under them to catch the droppings being scrapped.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## Greek Boy

Sadybug Lofts- Gary you never cease to amaze me. As always a great solution for reaching the nest bowls and shelves for cleaning when the aviary is in place. Well done- your in sport- Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nick I have a little set back on the aviary. I figured some thing else to do. LOL I will paint it and put it together at work tonight. The Internet is out at work till Mon, makes for a long night.


----------



## Greek Boy

Shadybug Loft- Gary, are you thinking of putting some kind of roof on the aviary? You know, same type to match the main loft or something in clear? Just thinking out loud.-Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## Pollo70

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks everyone. The white ones wings are an off white but it doesn't show in the pic.


Nice loft! nice birds! and I dig the buck mount in the garage great job


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Gary,
Why did you go with the solid nest box floor? I really like the wooden slats in the boxes in the main loft. My plastic grid seems to be working well. I added a little bottom access door to the back of the nest shelf in mine. I can slip out the poop covered cardboard without disturbing the birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wayne, I have those plastic floors that you get from the suppliers I will use to keep them out of the poop. I couldn't make them wire because there on top of each other.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Pollo70 said:


> Nice loft! nice birds! and I dig the buck mount in the garage great job[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks, I am actually working in my basement which is my taxidermy business/wood shop.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Shadybug Loft- Gary, are you thinking of putting some kind of roof on the aviary? You know, same type to match the main loft or something in clear? Just thinking out loud.-Yours in sport- Nick..


I thought of a roof and I have enough roofing, I think, but its back there in between the shed and the loft and the board fence on the back side so the only sun that would get there is from the front and the top. I thought of making one that could be set on there when there's lots of rain, or just lay a piece of plywood on it.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

The osb painted with a mixture of cheap caulking and paint is doing very well. No delaminating or swelling.


----------



## Da Eclipse

Shadybug Lofts said:


> This is the beginning of my new loft 2 1/2 days work




Hey bro quick ? I am planing on building my first loft and I dont have a clue what type of floor is the best to use in a loft due to droppings.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

There are many ways to do the floor. You can put expanded metal or just scrape the wooden floor. I chose to put a slat floor in mine and it's working well for me. Here's a link for mine. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/t...oden-slate-floor-by-shadybug-lofts-45695.html


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's the finished aviary, showing the new door to keep the birds in the one side of the aviary so I can clean the nest shelves, without worrying about the birds escaping.










The door closed










You can see the hole in the fence where our dog got his head caught under the fence and the wife became supperwomen for a brief second. LOL










The screen door spring that holds the door closed.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## Jay3

The only thing with that wire is that anything could get in. And if a bird were sitting at the end of the perch, and hawk could easily grab him from outside.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Looks good Gary. I know you don't need to worry about a hawk getting your birds with that killer canine you have on patrol.


----------



## almondman

Shadybug Lofts said:


>


That turned out really nice! Couple of questions tho. I noticed the brick patio. Does that go all the way under your loft/aviaries? Looks very nice. Also, in the pictures of the roof framing, did you frame up the opening at the roof peak for a skylight, or roof vent? Or is it just for support?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

almondman said:


> That turned out really nice! Couple of questions tho. I noticed the brick patio. Does that go all the way under your loft/aviaries? Looks very nice. Also, in the pictures of the roof framing, did you frame up the opening at the roof peak for a skylight, or roof vent? Or is it just for support?


The patio does not go under any of the lofts. The aviary will just have a wire top to let sun in because its going to be tucked in there between the shed and the loft. I will post a pic when its in place. I'm putting some plastic down and some pea gravel over that under it. Grass will not grow there because its to shaded and its mud there. It was fine when it was a quarantine pen, I never used it much but now I will be walking there every day.


----------



## almondman

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The patio does not go under any of the lofts. The aviary will just have a wire top to let sun in because its going to be tucked in there between the shed and the loft. I will post a pic when its in place. I'm putting some plastic down and some pea gravel over that under it. Grass will not grow there because its to shaded and its mud there. It was fine when it was a quarantine pen, I never used it much but now I will be walking there every day.


OK thanks. It just really looks nice. What about the roof framing question?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

almondman said:


> OK thanks. It just really looks nice. What about the roof framing question?


 If your talking about the breeding loft, its a roof vent.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

That turned out really nice! Couple of questions tho. I noticed the brick patio. Does that go all the way under your loft/aviaries? Looks very nice. Also, in the pictures of the roof framing, did you frame up the opening at the roof peak for a skylight, or roof vent? Or is it just for support?[/QUOTE]

This is the patio setup


----------



## almondman

Shadybug Lofts said:


> If your talking about the breeding loft, its a roof vent.


Thank you!  Do you hire yourself out, you know, to build other people's lofts? I have the know how, and I think the money, but mine never turn out as nice. 3 lofts, three functional ( at least they housed the birds ) , but none looked as good as yours, or Zippy's, or anyone else's for that matter. I need to stop putting it off and just get busy.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

almondman, Now how am I supose to get to Wisconsin. LOL If you have the know how you should be able to build any of the lofts on this sight just by looking at all the pics. You can adjust the size to what you need. A couple pointers. I always use new materials, don't rush,that just makes for more mistakes, think ahead, always be thinking 2 steps ahead of what your doing, use plenty of painters caulk and paint. If you look at some of the pics of my loft you will see I caulk all the edges of the trim boards, when painted it makes it look like everything is one solid piece of wood. I hope this helps. If you need help you just have to ask. Gary


----------



## almondman

Thanks. I had to ask! I appreciate your offer of advice. I am one of those guys that know that you always"measure twice,and cut once" but I always, I mean always, manage to get that turned around I will post pictures of my old loft to show what I'm talking about. For a loft, it makes a great storage shed.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

almondman said:


> Thanks. I had to ask! I appreciate your offer of advice. I am one of those guys that know that you always"measure twice,and cut once" but I always, I mean always, manage to get that turned around I will post pictures of my old loft to show what I'm talking about. For a loft, it makes a great storage shed.[/QUOTE
> 
> You could always buy a shed and just finish the inside.


----------



## almondman

Shadybug Lofts said:


> almondman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I had to ask! I appreciate your offer of advice. I am one of those guys that know that you always"measure twice,and cut once" but I always, I mean always, manage to get that turned around I will post pictures of my old loft to show what I'm talking about. For a loft, it makes a great storage shed.[/QUOTE
> 
> You could always buy a shed and just finish the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> How does the cost of what you have put up compare to the cost of a shed. I know shed kits can range from $500.00 on up to thousands. I don't need an actual cost from you, just if the material lists are comparable. You said you used new materials, correct?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sonorgirl

Shadybug Lofts, That really is a beautiful loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Sonorgirl


----------



## zgrywusek

I think I spent whole day at work looking at your loft? Wasn't really reading but are you a designer or an engineer of some kind. You should start selling these, I would be your first buyer! Great looking loft!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks, I'm a water treatment plant operator. No design or engineering skills, at least I never went to school for anything.


----------



## almondman

By the look of things, you probably could have taught them a thing or two!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Don't get me wrong we need engineers, but with my 35 years of experiance with them designing water systems, I always thought they should do the work and the worker should do the design. We always had to figure out how to make it work after they leave.


----------



## zgrywusek

build a loft like that for me and ship it over  i wouldn't mind at all


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

almondman said:


> Shadybug Lofts said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the cost of what you have put up compare to the cost of a shed. I know shed kits can range from $500.00 on up to thousands. I don't need an actual cost from you, just if the material lists are comparable. You said you used new materials, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> I never added up the reciepts from lowes for my breeding loft, I'm afraid too, but I know its well over $2000.00
Click to expand...


----------



## Feathered Dragons

I have been to Garys loft and it is a PIGEON LOFT. You need to keep in mind that your building a loft and not a shed. Till you buy a shed and do all the mods it's still a shed. A loft is built by design, every step is thought out for what is best for the birds. Every thing from the floor, roof pitch, ventilation, ect. I know everyone can not build one due to skill or money but when your done you want to be able to stand back and say "Now that my loft" not "thats my shed with a cage on the side".


----------



## almondman

As mentioned earlier, I have built other "lofts" from scratch. They just have never turned out as nice as his. They met the birds needs, just weren't as aesthetically pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

almondman said:


> As mentioned earlier, I have built other "lofts" from scratch. They just have never turned out as nice as his. They met the birds needs, just weren't as aesthetically pleasing to the eye.


How about some pics.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I finally got the aviery in place and I think I like it.


----------



## almondman

I like it too. Again, very nicely done. Besides being a first class builder, you really know how to optimize your space.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Looks great Gary.


----------



## Greek Boy

Shadybug Lofts- Gary- very impressive and well thought out. The pen looks like its part of the loft and fits in beautifully. The inside door for locking birds to the right was a great idea and design. Excellent job as always- yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## RMckin5324

So, I'm a little confused I follow this thread like a book and have read it many times. I thought that the small loft on the end was a quarantine pen ? mini loft, but now you added the aviery. Is it still for quarantine?

--Rick McKinney
Outside of Bosotn


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Its a breeding pen now. I will still use it for a quarantine pen in the winter when the birds are separated. I just put the pair I get the opals from in there. I had them in the old loft because the cock kept fighting with the other cocks. I want to put the young birds in the old loft so I will power wash it out tomorrow and get it ready for them in a week or so.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The birds are loving there new home.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Opps, X RATED


----------



## almondman

Looks like it's working! Nice birds too! Very, very, friendly. A new Playboy club is born. Oops, that's bunnys, isn't it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I did some spring cleaning today but don't tell the wife, she might get some idea's

I power washed the old loft to get ready for the young birds. I like that all the parts in the loft come out for the cleaning. I also cut the slide out board in half to make it easier to carry and clean.










I did the whole outside and inside.



















All finished. It doesn't look like there's been birds in there for 5 years.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

My slat floor after 5 years, I think its holding up well.


----------



## almondman

First class builder, first class planner, and now a first class cleaner. You really do it all. . Too bad you're already married, you would definitely get some offers here!!!!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

almondman said:


> First class builder, first class planner, and now a first class cleaner. You really do it all. . Too bad you're already married, you would definitely get some offers here!!!!!!


Ya All my wife's girlfriends want me (For there own private maintenance man)


----------



## almondman

I'm afraid to show this thread to my wife. I have a feeling I wouldn't stay retired for long. By the way, your slatted flooring really does look good after all that use and time.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- your old loft looks nice and clean and ready for your first round youngsters. I see the original pair in the newly redesigned pen look well settled in. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Miss-Sassypants

This thread... the photos - WOW!! So incredibly dedicated! The fact that you even "power wash" the loft before putting the young ones in... is really amazing! Lucky birds! Lucky wife!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Miss-Sassy, She bought me the power washer for Fathers Day, so I have been using it to wash the perches and slats. I thought I would try it on the loft since it was empty, I was always reluctant to do it thinking it would stay wet, but it dried in a few hours and it wasn't even hot out. I will do it more often now.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I think I need bigger nest bowls.


----------



## Jaysen

Have you thought about smaller birds? 

Same idea different approach.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

LOL Acually I need bigger birds, they tell me at the show that my birds are to small. I think she was trying to push them out. There out of the bowl now, a day later.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's my new box perches I am going to try to see if it helps me be able to catch my birds easier.



















There's a opening behind the perch for droppings to drop clear to the bottom.


----------



## Jaysen

I like the gap between the box floor and walls. Excellent idea. I shall shamelessly steal it!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The special feature is the door that opens on the bottom to expel the droppings into a container after you have scraped the perches several times. There's always a special feature. 










You should be able to scape the drop door with a drywall knife to one side and into a bucket.










Screwed, glued and treated wood it should last forever.


----------



## almondman

You, and your loft ideas, just keep getting better. Great perches!!


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- beautiful job on your box perches. I like the space from the wall, the space between each perch and of course your special addition. As usual an excellent well though out design. Lots of luck with your new perches. The youngsters in the breeding pen look great without missmarks from what I can see. Your friend Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I have been having trouble with the nest bowl pads I made. Every time I lift a baby out of the nest the pad came with it. Its toe nails would grip it. I solved the problem by using 3 little plastic ties to hold it in place. Just a little tip


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- excellent idea as usual. It must be a pain everytime you go to pick up a youngster the nest has to be pulled apart. An easy solution for a basic problem. Did you ever install those box perches you made? They should look and work out beautifully in you breeding loft. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## GEMcC5150

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I have been having trouble with the nest bowl pads I made. Every time I lift a baby out of the nest the pad came with it. Its toe nails would grip it. I solved the problem by using 3 little plastic ties to hold it in place. Just a little tip


That will work to keep the pad in placebut how do you clean it? With my little ones I would have to replace if every day. I went ti indoor/out door carpit glued to te bottom of the bowl. With that all I have to do is wash out the bowl. Make them once and use them for years.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

GEMcC5150 said:


> That will work to keep the pad in placebut how do you clean it? With my little ones I would have to replace if every day. I went ti indoor/out door carpit glued to te bottom of the bowl. With that all I have to do is wash out the bowl. Make them once and use them for years.


Why would you clean it every day? I don't do anything to the bowl until the birds leave it. The birds always poop outside of the bowl, that can be cleaned up. I wash the bowl and put a new liner in each round.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Why would you clean it every day? I don't do anything to the bowl until the birds leave it. The birds always poop outside of the bowl, that can be cleaned up. I wash the bowl and put a new liner in each round.


The new born not pooping in the bowl would be nice. I find that our birds for about the first 10 to 12 days poop in the bowl and having whites it just not a good looking. We have a lot of people that tour on Palomars and look mater, and I have a OCD wife who help take care of everything.


----------



## Jaysen

Shady, i'm both dumb and lazy today... What are those liners made of?


----------



## Greek Boy

GemcC5150- When you wash them out I hope you allow them to dry completely before returning to the nestbox. Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Jaysen said:


> Shady, i'm both dumb and lazy today... What are those liners made of?


It's the stuff you buy to line wire pots with and fill them with dirt to plant flowers. I think its coconut fibers.
I did one today with carpet and it is nice, but Nick is right you will have to let them dry good before you reuse them.


----------



## Jaysen

coconut fibers is that "plant" thing. It's supposed to be tops for the birds too. I'll have to give it a look. Thanks.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Greek Boy said:


> GemcC5150- When you wash them out I hope you allow them to dry completely before returning to the nestbox. Yours in sport- Nick..


The weather here in HOT and DRY so the ones I wash today are ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I put a carpet one in today to see how it goes. I still won't touch it till the rounds over. I have 7 pairs sitting and if I had to wash and change the bowls every day I would not breed pigeons. I love the birds but I'm not willing to turn a hobby into a chore that I would hate. If you noticed I build everything to eliminate the need to clean so often.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I put a carpet one in today to see how it goes. I still won't touch it till the rounds over. I have 7 pairs sitting and if I had to wash and change the bowls every day I would not breed pigeons. I love the birds but I'm not willing to turn a hobby into a chore that I would hate. If you noticed I build everything to eliminate the need to clean so often.


I don't wash them every day just when they get bad and that onlu the first few days. When they poop over the edge of the bowl it nolonger needed.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I don't see much poop in the bowl ever. That's why I was wondering what you were talking about, poop in the bowl. I think it may be because the poop dries and is worked down through the coconut fibers and out the bottom of the bowl. The bottom of my bowls are mesh. That can't happen with the carpeted one I just put in there so I will see soon.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

My best baby so far.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

It's nest mate. This bird is a keeper because it has the finger or alula feathers. I need for the shows.


----------



## almondman

Beautiful, well marked pijjies. Nice! Really like he first one.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here is the box perches installed.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Can anyone tell me the colors of thes birds?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's 2 nice ones that have marks on the face. I don't know why but I am getting about 80% of my ybs are marked that way. The opal shown here has a mark on the other side like the black. I would have a lot of nice birds if not for the face marks. I hatched about 30 so far and I only really like 3 that I think would show well.


----------



## Skyeking

Your babies are lovely, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- to bad about the color markings on the eyes, other than that they look like they would of been show material. The two new youngsters look great. I hope they stay that way while growing up. The light one looks like a bronze opal saddle and the second a dark bronze saddle. I'm really not sure the dark one might even be a chocolate saddle and the first a light chocolate opal saddle. Thats the best I can figure. Regardless they both look great and could be your next show winners. Wishing you the best this season. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## vangimage

Very nice birds.


----------



## cbx1013

Shady:

Your birds look like angels with those beautiful wing feathers. Very nice!

Don


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Don


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the best bird so far this year. Anyone know the color? I'm guessing a opal bar maybe.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- this is a real sharp looking youngster. It looks like it may be your young bird winner for this season. To me it looks like a bronze opal. Good luck at the shows with all your youngsters. Yours in sport-Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Nick. She's a real nice bird but I wont be showing her till fall, she was hatched to late. The first shows in a couple weeks I will post the ones I'm going to show. I will be selling a bunch of birds next week. I raised a total of 37 ybs this year. I plan to keep about 10 and going to sell 4 or 5 of my breeders.


----------



## spirit wings

That is a lovely bird.. what a nice project you have going.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

spirit wings said:


> That is a lovely bird.. what a nice project you have going.


Yes but that was to much breading for my little loft. Next year I think I will breed only 4 pairs. I now it almost impossible put I would like to get a perfect bird. By perfect I mean no miss marks. I am acually realy close.


----------



## vangimage

I think its a opal light check.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I decided to demo my nest boxes and start over for various reasons. I will have doweled floors and a center door that opens up and fastened to the celling and pull out tray under each box. The fronts will be traditional but I incorporated plastic doors I got out of a catalog. All the doors are on a rack that can be removed to clean all the boxes at once or use as open boxes. You could also remove the doors after breeding and replace with a solid panel.

Started demo.









Floor and center door.









Rack frame.










Door.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Door opened.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- it looks like you did alot of thinking and came up with a design that will work better for you and easier. One pair will own two boxes next to each other. Center door will be opened when the pair are ready for next round of eggs. You came up with a system that gives you several options. Very nice. Yours in sport-Nick


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Hey Gary, where did you buy your doors from?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Gary- it looks like you did a lot of thinking and came up with a design that will work better for you and easier. One pair will own two boxes next to each other. Center door will be opened when the pair are ready for next round of eggs. You came up with a system that gives you several options. Very nice. Yours in sport-Nick


Another reason for the center door with dowels is so I can pair them up with the hen in one side and the cock in the other so they can get acquainted. Then just open the door and let them together. I did not have that option before. The floor will have end pieces when I find out how wide they need to be. It should be level with the open door so they can walk right in from the door to the floor. If I measured right. I can also put water heaters in each box and open the door to put a small waterer in there so I can breed in the winter easier, an option I did not have before.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> Hey Gary, where did you buy your doors from?


This is the door from Foys You can cut it down to fit. $395 each. It saved me a lot of work and looks and works great.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I finally got the door rack done. It saved me a lot of time that i will not have to be in the loft disturbing the birds. I am hoping to have it set in a cradle at the bottom and have latches at the top, like on the doors to hold it in place. This way it can be removed very easily at any time. Its all treated wood sealed with clear shellac. It should last forever.


----------



## almondman

I continue to be amazed. Wait, have I said that before?  Very nice!


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- excellent wood work, real professionally done. But then again I believe we all expect this kind of workmanship from you. Yours in sport- Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I decided to replace the rest of the floor in the old loft with wire. I made a catch board for under the back 1' so the front of the loft would stay clean, which was the reason for the solid back 10" in the first place. I always have ideas in my mind on things to do to the lofts. I have had this one for a while now.

The finished floor.










It was a lot of work. I had to remove the slide door.










This is the swing bar that holds the front of the boards.










It swings out to release the boards from the notch in the back wall.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here are the boards. I made 2 so it would be easier to handle them.



















This pic shows the board I used to make the plywood stiffer and to keep it from sliding out.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the board installed and the latch to holds the board from slipping out of place.





































The reason for this is because I have white show birds and they would poop on the floor. When it rained it would be a mess if I couldn't get to it to scrape it off. Then they would lay on it and drag their tails on it and soil their feathers. I will be worth it not to have to scape the floor and clean the birds. I always look for ways to improve the lofts. It benefits me and the birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I had to change the latch, it wouldn't let me swing the bar far enough. It was to thick. Everything works perfect now.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- you did an excellent job. I like the swing bar and the way you use it with the catch boards for droppings. Another great design improvement. Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I just finished he new nest boxes. I have to make 6 floors yet 

The center doors.










The center doors lift up and will have a latch to hold them in place.



















The floor in place.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

There is a plastic pan under each box that pulls out either side.



















The slot the door rack sits in.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The fronts in place.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## NewHopePoultry

It looks amazing!!! Great Job


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- beautifully done, and with alot of thought. I really like the way you make the whole nestbox door rack fit into place as well easily removed when needed to. The entire design and the detail work you put in by far makes it one of the best functional lofts I have seen. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks New hope and Nick, It should make it easier come breeding time.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Heres the new perches. There's 5 on the other side of the window.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here are the latches to hold the center door open. 










Here is one installed.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

Good start 

I am in the process of strating my build pretty soon


----------



## Skyeking

*That is some fine craftsmenship!*


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I finished the floors for in the nest boxes and made new latches for the hallway side of the loft, the little metal latches were to small and hurt your fingers trying to open them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I have installed the floors in the nest boxes and the latches on the outside doors. Now this is the setup I can live with and enjoy the next breeding season.



























There will be plastic trays under the floors.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here are some pics of the birds.









The terror









I like this bird, I have high hopes for him in the up coming young bird show.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I like this bird but it didn't win anything at the last show. I will take it to the next show if it dosn't win again it may go. I was thinking of breeding him to see if I could breed out some of the missmarks under the wings anyone think thats a good idea? He was breed from winning birds but I think the saddle is to light.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I think I will mate the ash red cock above to his mother below



























The terror


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## sreeshs

You have some very beautiful, healthy looking birds  and what a superb home they have got through you


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- your birds appear to be in top health, robust, and ready to compete in the shows. Again your skills in my book are of the highest level. You should be very proud of your accomplishments with loft and birds.- yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Ryan Ward

WOW... what more can anyone say .. i went through all 51 pages and didnt get board.. you have some amazing woodwork.... your skillz are amazzzing!!!! great birds also .. nice saddles... i breed saddles aswell lovely pigeons


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Ryan Ward said:


> WOW... what more can anyone say .. i went through all 51 pages and didnt get board.. you have some amazing woodwork.... your skillz are amazzzing!!!! great birds also .. nice saddles... i breed saddles aswell lovely pigeons


Thanks Ryan. Do you breed saddles for show or just for fun?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I used some left over board fence to make a cover for the aviary so the cocks can't see the hens in the other loft and to keep snow out since the loft sets facing north.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

very nice set up

congrats on all the hard work


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary-smart idea of placing boards on aviary to keep pairs from seeing each other and keeping snow and wind down to a minimum. Always thinking!- Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I found this little guy trapped in my empty quarentine pen this morning. I don't know how he got in, but he couldn't get out through the 1"x1" wire. He zipped out the door past my head after taking this pic.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- just goes to show everyone what can get in when it sees food or water. Some of those little guys are very persistant. As I'm sure everyone knows this is how some birds pick up certain diseases, although this little guy looks healthy. I'm glad you were able to release him unharmed. Thanks for sharing-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Gary- just goes to show everyone what can get in when it sees food or water. Some of those little guys are very persistent. As I'm sure everyone knows this is how some birds pick up certain diseases, although this little guy looks healthy. I'm glad you were able to release him unharmed. Thanks for sharing-Nick..


Yes Nick. The thing is there was no food or anything in there. I already washed and disinfected it to sit for the winter.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- the bird was probably just looking for shelter for the night and just got trapped. He was lucky you spotted him and gave him his freedom back. Good going-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here' most of the birds I deciced to keep for breeders.

Hens


















cocks


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## Zippy

Wow, they are incredible looking


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Zippy, I will still have to part with 3 cocks and 1 hen when breeding time comes I just want 7 pairs to start this year.


----------



## nancybird

They are very nice looking birds.


----------



## Zippy

Shadybug are these all 2012 birds?


----------



## TALON

Great looking birds!! 

Ken


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

There about half and half. The yellow, black ,ash red and one opal lace in the hen loft are old birds. The two blue checks, yellow, ash red, blue bar and one opal lace are young birds in the cock loft. A black, blue check, ash red, and a opal in the cock loft are not shown in the pic. I have 8 hens and 10 cocks. I have to get to 7 pairs but its realy hard to part with them. I just give 7 away yesterday to a guy in Virginia. He met my wife at my daughters who lives in Virginia to pick them up. He drove 2 Hrs. Three or four of the ones posted on Greek Boys page I give to him.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Awesome birds Shadybug. The markings are all perfect. Well done selections of fine birds.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- the birds look great and with nice wieght on them. I can't wait to see what you produce next season. I'm sure you are have taken considerable time to figure out the future pairings. I'm sure it's tough. They all look so good.Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- I forgot to mention the black and the red in the hen section looks like a real winners to me. But then again most of yours do.- Nick..


----------



## ezemaxima

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks Zippy, I will still have to part with 3 cocks and 1 hen when breeding time comes I just want 7 pairs to start this year.


I'll be happy to pick up the birds from you when your ready to let them go. Do You know who got hens for sale too. Let me know cause i know someone who can help me ship to Hawaii.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

ezemaxima said:


> I'll be happy to pick up the birds from you when your ready to let them go. Do You know who got hens for sale too. Let me know cause i know someone who can help me ship to Hawaii.


 Ok I will.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Gary- I forgot to mention the black and the red in the hen section looks like a real winners to me. But then again most of yours do.- Nick..


Those two are the hens I bought last year and I breed them last season. The black one to the opal I just give away and the red was to big red. The 2 reds give me that nice red yc in the cocks pic. The yellow yc in the cock pic came from the terror and the yellow hen in the hen pic


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks everyone. It won't be long before its time to pair them up. I messed around with a heater last year and it seamed to work really well. I need to start earlier to be able to compete in the first shows better. I'm about ready to turn the lights on. I'm going to see if I can rig up some timers this year just to make it easier. Sometimes I would forgot to turn them on when I get off work, when that happens they don't get any rest. Last year I kept the lights on for a month, but the birds started laying in 2 weeks before I paired them, so I will start the lights later this year. I would like to have babies before the end of Jan.


----------



## swagg

When you redid the nest fronts why did you eliminate the ledge on the outside of the nest box ? Any specific reason?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

swagg said:


> When you redid the nest fronts why did you eliminate the ledge on the outside of the nest box ? Any specific reason?


No, other than they could walk across to next box and fight with another bird. That wasn't the reason for changing them. I wanted the new floors to make the cleaning easier, but the main reason was when I paired them up the birds would push into the door opening and slide the front over and get out. I had to staple cardboard over the front last season, but that was unaceptable, so I changed then. The first year everything worked ok with one pair when I had 7 pairs it got a little harder and I could see the problem areas. When I have something that doesn't work in the loft I change it no matter how hard it is or the expense. It wasn't easy to redo the nest boxes, but its done now and I love them. Life is a lot easier when everthing is working smothly expecialy in the cold winter months. I was looking today on how to put timers in the lights. I have it figured out I just have to get the stuff to do it with. That way it will save me a trip out there in the snow at midnight to turn them off.


----------



## swagg

Did you ever notice if the ledge collected droppings? Im debating on adding a ledge to the front of my boxes. do the birds use it alot or is it just another area to scrape?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

swagg said:


> Did you ever notice if the ledge collected droppings? Im debating on adding a ledge to the front of my boxes. do the birds use it alot or is it just another area to scrape?


It collected some. I just run the scraper across it when I was cleaning, it was not much of a problem. they used it all the time the cocks would sit there and defend the box. They used them as perches too. If you have doors like I have now you still have to scrape them. I have them in the old loft and I have to scrape them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I installed the timer in the breeding loft today "really simple" I just wired a plug on the lights and wired a receptacle on the end of the wire that went to the light. I just used a small inexpensive timer. Total cost less than 10 dollars and it works great.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- job well done. Simple and about $10. Can't beat that. I'm sure it will save you the time of running out in the cold to turn lights on and off during the early breeding season and you won't have to be home at that time. Yours in sport- Nick


----------



## TALON

Great job!! 

I have a similar set up in all my lofts.










I went with 30" LED fixtures in each loft. It's just amazing how much light the new LED lights can put out.










Ken


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Quote; I went with 30" LED fixtures in each loft. It's just amazing how much light the new LED lights can put out

Yes I have to change the bulbs to the old type to make more light. My loft is kinda dark all the time. I think i may start leaving the lights on in the day from sun up to sun down. I don't think it would hurt anything, except my electric bill. I just wanted to post it so people who didn't know how could see how easy it is. Yours is basicly the same as mine. I have to do the old loft now but it will be easy because the light in there is already a plug in. You have a real nice loft there Ken


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I want to pair my birds today because its going to be 40 to 50 degrees all week and it will help with the water cups not freezing.I didn't consider using all the nest boxes for pairing, so I had to figure a way to fix the center door so the pairs couldn't see each other. This is what I can up with.

I used foam board and made small latches to hold them in place.



















I want to say having that whole nest front removable is the best thing I could have come up with. Its going to be a breeze when it comes time to clean the boxes at the end of the season.


----------



## TALON

^^^^^ Looks to be a winner!!


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- looks great but make sure the birds don't peck and eat it. It could cause problems, but I am not sure. Pigeons peck and try things. Better safe than sorry. Just keep an eye out.- your friend Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here is the new perches my wife got me for christmas for in the old loft. Each stick of perches can be removed for cleaning.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary - excellent job and gives you plenty of perches for your saddle back homers to choose from. Very nice young man.- Yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I decided to build a new fence to replace the old used one I installed a couple years ago. I am building this one to last out of treated wood, and making the yard bigger maybe for some breeding pens or another loft.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- as always a nice neat well thought out job. Can't wait to see what you do with the space. New loft or breeding pens?-Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nick, If you look carefully you can see the vision of a stack of 6 breeding pens, two boxes wide and three high to the right side of the old loft and it will not take up any of the yard.


----------



## xaivang

Wow looks really really nice


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- yes I can see the new set up coming to life already. Good idea to when it comes to show birds since matings are so important and this will insure who's who. I wish you nothing but the best my friend.- Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got a little further on the fence.


----------



## Skyeking

Looks very nice, and the birds have a great view too!


----------



## spirit wings

good job shady, as always.. look forward to see more as you go.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks everyone. I will take the fence over and down to the breeding loft like the other side. The next project will be breeding pens. I have decided to embed the breeding pens into the side of the old shed. The entire box will be in the shed and only a narrow aviary will be on the outside. It will be a aviary like the red rose lofts have so not to take up much space. This way I do not have to have a roof. I don't think I have seen this done anywhere. This will be very inexpensive to do. The box will screw in a hole in the side of the shed from the inside and the aviary will screw on the outside of the shed. This way if I ever get a new shed I can switch it to the new shed. I have to finish the new floor in the shed and replace a couple panels on the outside first. I fell through the floor cleaning it out the other day.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got most of the fence done and the old fence removed. I have the two small pieces to make and install by the house and two gates. I think I like it.


----------



## spirit wings

That looks so good!


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- great job on the fench. Looks like you picked up some extra room in the back yard. I wonder who gets it? The birds or the family? LOL-Nick.


----------



## elsilva

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Nick, If you look carefully you can see the vision of a stack of 6 breeding pens, two boxes wide and three high to the right side of the old loft and it will not take up any of the yard.


What size wire mesh do you use for the exercise pen? I was going to use 1 Mesh Galv Welded 16 Gauge but wasn't sure if this would work.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

That is 1" x 1" on the pen now and you can use it but mice can get through that wire. If you have to buy it I would use 1" x 1/2". I have it on my small pen and wish now that I would have used the other 1" x 1/2" after I saw mice and chipmunks in there. I saw the chipmunk go through the 1" x 1" wire hole to get out when he saw me.


----------



## elsilva

Thanks, I will take that in to consideration when I purchase my wire.


----------



## Rod Hultquist

Wow! Such beautiful craftsmanship and wonderful creativity is rarely seen in constructing pigeon lofts. You certainly have a keen eye for the aesthetic.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Rod


----------



## italianbird101

Great Job Gary


----------



## carrera mike

Awesome awesome wood working! Seems like the like building part more like me  though Im an amateur when it comes to wood work.
Very nice build!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Mike, I was an amateur not long ago. If you want to become good, practice, practice, practice, and get a few books on building at lowes. Rod says I have a eye for the aesthetics. I have found that most people know whats right and what looks good their just not willing to spend the money or time it takes to do it that way.


----------



## CMWLofts

I originally looked at the YouTube video a few years back, but as I've now read this entire thread I'm left wondering how it all looks now and how much more there is.


----------

